# Poor Responder : Part 51



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, good luck to you all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dakota x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Dakota

Sx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow - congrats odettte - that is amazing and such high levels!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!

Laura - definitely rest-  that doctor sounds like a right ****** I am sure all will be well, just you make sure you take it easy and keep badgering them - more scans I say!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oddette - congrats to you and your DH you take it easy


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies, just popping on to say......         ...way to go Odette...xxxxx

Sarah - nearly there sweetie....       

Love and luck to you all...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      

P.S laura try not to worry sweetie..xxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Odette, you must be ecstatic!  And what a fab HCG level hon! 

Hey Laura what was your score again?  You might have company on the PR trip mums sub board soon!   How are you feeling now?  Better I hope!  Stay   hon!  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabs- lovely to hear from you, love your ** pics x

Hi Nix- what you up to?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Odette - has it sunk in yet? How many did you have put back?

Nicks - oh your poor cat - how did she break her leg? Do you know?

Nicki08 - great news about your scan!

Sarah - can't believe it's 10 days till testing for you! That's a long time - how many days after EC is that?

Steph - hope Odette's news has given you a lovely pre-tx boost! Not long to go now...

Evening Beach!

Gabs - will check out your ** pix! How's the move coming along?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a quickie as am shattered - been in London all day, saw Joseph which was fab and am now back at my parents - fly home tomorrow  

Odette - Fantastic news - I'm so happy for you    Please keep us posted with your scan  

Laura -   Sorry this is such a worrying time for you.  I hope the scan next week can offer some more reassurance.

Beans - Good luck for tomorrow.

Mira - Fab news on Robert's weight gain.

Nikki2008 - Sooo glad all OK on the scan.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda and Emma, lovely to hear from you


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girlies

I was just doing my nightly slightly psychotic internet search into dhea, fsh, amh blah blah blah and I came across a CBS newsclip about DHEA - it seems it is becoming more well known.

Check it out:

http://search.cbsnews.com/?source=cbs&q=dhea&x=0&y=0

If the actual page doesnt load do a search for DHEA.

A x

Ps Emma safe journey x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just popping in so I don't lose the thread.

Thanks for your good wishes. 

XXX


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls - Thanks for all your congratulations! 

Has it sunk in yet?  I hope so with the levels I've got.

A few posts say that the HCG is quite high (14 days post ET) I'm sure the implantation happened very early on. Do you think it could be because I'm carrying more that one pregnancy   . 

I'm not sure what to do next - possibly want to book early 6 week scan because of my history of ectopics.  (God now that I'm pregnant, I'm starting to worry already).

I gotta calm down and take one day at a time.  I can't tell anyone except mum because of past disappointments.  So I will have to hold on until the 12 weeks. I'm so happy to share my good news (for once) with you girls. What a relief I can talk to someone. 

I'll get a good nights sleep, without so much knicker checking to see if AF is arriving.

I know this post is all about me but just for today I feel extra special 

Speak soon 

odettexx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . Please can I ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

emmachoc said:


> Just a quickie as am shattered - been in London all day, saw Joseph which was fab


It is isn't it!! We saw it last September. Can't believe it's nearly a year ago  Have a safe journey home Emma xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

WOW, well, I can't keep up !! Still reading but goodness you guys really take it far ... Odette - what wonderful news you have brought us - you now must calm down and wait for your test - do fun things to keep distracted and get those 2WW over as soon as possible!!!! Lots of    for the testing that will come!!!

Hello and kisses to everyone else - sorry if I stand back a little bit - I am ok, just that I am waiting to have this follow-up cons and see what they say.  I keep reading though !!! I loved that Zita West et al. discussion of a few posts back - THANK GOD I find you guys all on the same wavelength as me ....  

Have a lovely day, XXX Pesca


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pesca   thinking of you, when's your fup?


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Beach girl,

thank you! And how ARE you? I am still waiting to hear about the cons - I must ring them up, they don't seem very forward with it !!! 

XXX Pesca


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm up and down to be honest, off to see a friends new born today which will be nice but also quite hard x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach - that must be rough. Hope it goes ok.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Pesca - nice to see your positive posts back again! Yes you will need to call the cons - I dont think I would have been called at all if I had not made the effort!! 

Beach - good luck today - sending you lots of support x

Little Jen - Interested to hear about your Dr - I went to mine yesterday and she said she couldnt test my hormone levels as she wouldnt know how to interpret the results!! Oh well at least she was honest! So would love to hear about where you went if thats ok. I did manage to get out of the surgery with NHS Physio for my sore back (OMG!!) and NHS Therapy to help me get my head around POF (OMG!!) Not sure what sort of standard they will be - but def worth a shot as we have spent so much/ will spend so much more over coming months, if they are [email protected] then we will go private on both fronts. It is so telling though - I felt like I had won the lottery when she agreed to refer me - I pay sooooooo much tax and should not feel so grateful but I do! I explained to her that as there is nothing medical that can be done for my POF that the least they could do was offer me emotional support as all the other helpful things like Acu, nutritionist & supplements, yoga etc etc all have to come out of my own pocket!! So we will wait and see....... How are things with you and the house hunting - I am too behind - have you found somewhere nice already?? 

Laura -   hope you are doing ok today and not worrying too much (although I know you probably can't help it) xxxx

Laters

A x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally,

Sorry to hear your GP couldn't help on the hormone tests for DHEA - NHS GPs seem to be such a lottery on this since Alegria's was fine with it.  Also, no offence to your doc, but she actually SHOULD know at least be able to interpret what normal testosterone levels are AND, in any event, the lab or a book will give her details of normal ranges!!  But, at least, as you say, she was honest! 

I went to BUPA wellness in Gough Square off Fleet Street and saw Dr. Hadduke (?).  He happily took blood for DHEA and testosterone.  I will apparently get my results by post and they will include an explanation of normal ranges etc.  The clinic also said that if any results were abnormal I would get a call.  Dr. Hadduke said that if I was in the abnormal range for either DHEA or testosterone then I should come off.  If both were normal then I needed to look at where I was on the scale of each and act accordingly.  Hence, if I am teetering on the high end I will adjust my dose downwards.  

For me the testing is well worth it since I don't technically have any problems with response, reserve etc. but, from what I understand, for fertility purposes, it is worth keeping your DHEA as high as possible for as long as possible, as long as it or other hormone levels do not become abnormally raised.

I do see your point about having to pay for everything in your case - must be gutting.

We have found a house to rent and move next week.

Good luck!

Jenny


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi new to this site looking for some advice re DHEA, hope this right place to post?

Failed cycle in July of IVF.  High FSH of 18, 39 years - on high dose extended treatment got 9 eggs, 7 fertilised, two implanted no Preg.  Have been read DHEA could be beneficial.  

Where do I start with this.  Do i need to do tests first, is so what and where?

Where do i purchase this?  What brand and what dosage

Any advice welcome  thanks bron


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a quick one to say Yipee as 7 out of 8 fertilised!!  . ET tomorrow. Although early start as acupuncture at 6.15 then ET 7.30 am. I'm so excited. Has anyone else had trapped wind while taking Cyclogest. (sorry tmi) but its very painful and would like tips on what natural methods to get rid!.

H x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Swinny - still waiting for  !


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Beans - that is such good news!!! Fantastic quality eggies you seem to have there! Well done!!

Bron,

DHEA is a hormone which converts to testosterone and then to oestrogen. It has shown success in helping with egg quality in older women trying to conceive with success being evident in both spontaneous pregnancies and IVF. The CHR updates on their website (http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate.html) give a fair bit of information about it. It has apparently been hard to complete randomised studies with DHEA because women drop out and take it so that they don't risk being randomised to the placebo. Dr. Gleicher explains this in the interview in the July 2008 CHR update.

Basically, DHEA is abundant in our 20s and then declines rapidly after 30. By 40, most of us have low DHEA levels, which is why it is touted as being helpful to a lot of "age related" problems.

It is available online e.g. from www.dhea.com or the biovea website.

The CHR protocol is 75mg daily. Most of the time the "recommended" supplement dose is 25-50mg daily. I think those under 35 need to be a bit cautious about their dose and those under 30 should definitely get their levels checked before taking it.

Possible side effects are similar to those of raised testosterone - acne, hair loss, facial hair etc. However, before you get freaked out, these are rare and you can always stop the second they occur! DHEA seems to affect people differently, with some people converting into excess testosterone and others not and simply having higher circulating DHEA levels so taking it is a bit of an individual experience!

In terms of how to go about taking it, it is not licensed in the UK and knowledge about it among the medical profession is very hit and miss! You could see one doctor who recommends it and then another who has never heard of it and won't recommend it. It is all very well to tell us only to take this under a doctor's guidance, but that is hard advice to follow if your doctor has either never heard of it or knows less than you do about the research into DHEA and age-related infertility! The same applies to tests - you may have to see a doctor privately if you want to keep an eye on your DHEA and testosterone levels as you take it. As far as I understand it in terms of fertility clinics - the Lister and Bridge recommend it but ARGC does not. LFC (in my personal experience) had never heard of it and asked me to send them the information!! Not surprisingly, they did not recommend it but I really wouldn't say that is because they have negative experiences - only because they were pretty ignorant about it!

What you are aiming to achieve in using DHEA is the high DHEA levels of a 25-29 year old. So being "normal for 39" is not what you want - lowered fertility is "normal for 39"!! However, you do not want your DHEA or testosterone levels to become elevated - on the high end of both is fine, too high might cause problems! Hence, if you choose to start taking DHEA, you might want to get yourself checked out after a couple of months to see how your DHEA and testosterone levels are going. that said, plenty of people don't bother with this and the doctor who took my blood draw said that if there was a problem with excess levels, it would probably manifest itself.

I personally am taking DHEA to keep my levels as high as possible for as long as possible, without them becoming elevated. This is with a view to trying to conceive later this year and being 36! It can't hurt and it may help. I am having my levels monitored though, just to ensure I am still within the normal range, although I want to be "high normal". I have taken it for 3 months and before I started my testosterone was normal but low end. I did not have my DHEA tested. I am currently awaiting the results of my first tests of both since taking the DHEA.

I think it is fair to say that we have had a lot of success stories on this thread with DHEA, both naturally and through IVF. NicksW and JenniG both had surprise spontaneous conceptions after taking DHEA and Miranda, Laura and Swoo all got BFPs following DHEA treatment. In Swoo's case her FSH had been up at 23. Swinny is currently on her 2ww here DHEA really seems to have given her a boost - 4 eggs resulted in 4 Grade 1 embies!! There may be other people I have missed. It apparently takes at least 4 months to work but I get the impression here that it can, in fact, take longer than that to really have an effect for some people. In others, it can give you a boost pretty quickly. Anyone else got any thoughts??

Obviously, it doesn't necessarily help everyone. Also, Fertility Friends does not condone self-medicating and cannot be responsible for any of the external links above. No doubt the'll repeat this when they moderate this post but I thought I would say it upfront.

Personally, I think it is going to be HUGE in IF treatment.

Good luck to you!

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh - quick - save that post! We should post that whenever anyone asks about DHEA, that's so comprehensive!

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow yes thats brilliant - I may print that off and add that to my file - joked with my Dr yesterday that I was project managing my fertility!! Did you have a look at the thing on CBS news - I posted a link yesterday. It is a clip from a news show on Monday about DHEA.

Mir - Bob looks ever so sweet (and grown up!!)

A xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Little J... quick question as you seem to be a fountain of knowledge on this.... whats the difference between DHEA and micronised DHEA??

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies - it's down to the last few tax points on a deal and I was waiting for the other side to respond to my email so I had a few minutes!!!  

paw - as I understand it, micronised DHEA is supposed to be more readily absorbed by the body because it is broken down into smaller particles.  This theoretically means your body should take up more of it and also means micronised tends to be mroe expensive!  Most studies seem to use "micronised" DHEA but a lot of that that is probably only for consistency purposes among the studies - your body is likely to absorb non-micronised pretty well.  I don't think it makes that much difference.

I think biovea sells non-mirconised and www.dhea.com sells micronised.   

/links


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you Ally for the link to the CBS DHEA news clip and LittleJenny for the amazingly comprehensive explanation about DHEA. 

We've just had our initial consultation with Dr Goswamy and I happend to mention that I have started taking DHEA. He made a funny face as to show disapproval but carried on asking us other questions - or that's what I thought. Later my DH said he had actually said something like "you shouldn't take it" but I didn't hear it (he did seem to have a habit of mumbling so I didn't always hear/understand what he said). Anyway DH was a bit sceptical of me taking DHEA after this so now I have sent him the link to the CBS news and LittleJenny's post. So thanks both of you!!  

I did not consult any doctor before starting DHEA, just decided myself it was something I wanted to try before giving up all my hopes. I've been taking 3x25mg daily for 1.5 weeks now and have no side effects whatsoever. I've got big hopes about it and can't think of any harm that could be caused at least by short term use. I might have my levels tested after some time and I would definitely reduce the dosage/stop altogether if I get any side effects.

Hello everyone else too! Hope you are all fine and getting loads of BFPs! I've missed most of the chatting for the past week or two (too busy!) so don't really know what's happend with everyone...

Minty
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

My take on doctors not recommending DHEA is basically that whether or not it helps is underresearched.  They may have a point - there is still some way to go on the research.  

However, they key thing here is that there is at least some evidence it can help and none that it can do any harm unless you let your DHEA levels go too high, which you can monitor!  In that regard, I think that if you have PCOS, where your androgen levels are already likely to be high, you should exercise caution in taking DHEA.  I also read that it can be a bad idea for those with endometriosis.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I think its handy having the CBS clip as for those non believers it does make the whole thing a little less dodgy sounding, more legitimate I suppose. My DH was very very odd about it until ZW and my cons said they approved x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree - I watched the CBS clip and really think it was very positive.  The doctor they interviewed was quite obviously a supporter but, being a doctor, couldn't outright recommend it at this stage of the research!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Beans  - way to go girl! You done yourself proud. 

Question

Spoke to IVI today who said to book a scan for next week to see if there was a sac. I told them that most drs here don't do early pregnancy scans until at least 5-6 weeks and even then its not always conclusive.  The girl replied that they do it in other countries?

I called up a clinic this morning and was told that I could have one next week as they count IVI preganancy differently?  (Apparently they count from your last period regardless of when egg was fertilised so I'm 4 weeks not 2 weeks pregnant and by next week that will mean I'm 5 weeks).
Help?  
Not sure what to do,  I'm just going to waste money aren't I?  What responses would be appreciated of what you girls were advised.

Thanks

Odettex


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie.. *Beansy* - woohoo on your 7 eggs - that's 100% fertilisation of the mature ones!  great-going! Will you be going for 3-day transfer or maybe even blasts?

So pleased for you 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Beans - Woo fab news, lucky 7!       

SArah - how you doing?  When is test day?

Odette - I'd wait til after 6 weeks then you can see the heartbeat... unless they going to give you another scan after as well?

I'm doing ok, it all hit home today and I have a it of a mental freaky morning, hysterically crying at the Gp and the receptionist made a right fool of self.  Didn't give me a certificate as I don't need one first week your off sick but he said to come back next week if I wanted longer off.  I texted my boss as can't seem to talk to anyone at the moment without blubbing, said I'd call to explain tomorrow. 

Been a blubbering mess all day, must pull myself together.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's never a waste of money if you'll be reassured Odette. But yes, you won't see a heartbeat will 6-7 weeks, so best to wait till then.

I got an early scan by going to A&E. I had AF pains and was freaking, so they arranged a scan - EPAU had refused before.  
So, that was free!

Laura - stop that crying and have some chocolate! Those babies need lots of feeding, ok? Get to it.  

Agh, trying to get out of the house again and can't. One can't drive with an infant attached to one's boob. It's a bit Britney.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Forgot to say you are legally entitled to a early scan on NHS if you've had an ectopic.  

Miranda - I don't like choc anymore! Only want to eat nectarines and mandarins!  Doesn't quite feel the same sense of comfort curling up with the duvet and a pile of satsuma's!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura - sorry youre having a rough day   Get yur hubby to  do something special to you tonight apart form the obvious  ask for a nice foot rub.

Miranda - Its not the heatbeat they want to see, I think they just want to know the sac is there etc?  can you see the sac earlier than 6 weeks?

ps forgot to say - great picture of Robert 

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette, think I'm just exhausted, although shouldn't be the amount of sleep I've had!  Think they can see the sac from about 4 weeks then a fetal pole at 5 then heartbeat after 6 weeks... something like that. X


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

StephJoy - I'm having ET tomorrow, they haven't offered blasts. I have to say I never expected it, in my mind I honestly would have been happy with one or two, I just didn't know what to expect. 

Laurab - I think you are doing really well, it must be upsetting not to feel well, especially when you have three inside to look after! Hope someone is looking after you well and take it easy.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, It is from your LMP that they date the pregnancy so although I'm 2 weeks I am officially 4 weeks so that I would be able to see a sac if I had a scan next week. I think due to my history of 2 ectopics I will need to. Once youve had an ectopic it never leaves you and whenever you have a twinge on the side it brings on a panic.

Beans- Good luck for tomorrow  

odettex


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Odette* - did you mean good luck Beans for tomorrow? - wracking my brains to think of what I've said I'm doing tomorrow!   Hope you get a scan soon and that it will reassure you 

*Beans* - good luck for tomorrow - hope you have 2 tip-top embies to put back and some for the freezer too    08/08/08 has gotta be a good omen - have blown your bubbles up to 88 for you for luck! 

*Laura* - sorry you're having a rubbish day - sending you huge 

*Mira* - love the flaked-out Robert pic! 

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I think there are a lot of factors here which would turn anyone into a blubbering, anxious wreck.  You had such a struggle to get pg so you are really anxious about it.  Plus you have three and have to endure the unhelpful comments about "reduction" which only serve to make you even more anxious.  Then, you have this membrane thing which is probably minor, but which nobody seems to know much about!  Add in the raging pregnancy hormones (at triple rate) and it's amazing you've not been institutionalised!   I know it is very, very difficult and sounds liky an oxymoron but you may have to really work hard at relaxing.  I don't know what works for you - chocolate, foot rubs or whatever but DO IT.  You really need to treat yourself a bit.  Just know we are all here too.   

Odette - Kate had a 6 week scan and they saw 2 heartbeats and 2 foetal poles!  That is all I know! 

Miranda - sorry you are housebound, but I do agree that it's a bit Britney to drive while breastfeeding.  In fact, wherever possible, I'd say expelling matter from a bodily orifice is not something you should do while operating a motor vehicle.

Steph - hello there!

Beans -     for ET tomorrow.  You have done so well!!


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Little Jenny  thanks very much very informative.

Just a few more questions girls if you don't mind

How is high normal defined?

Can a GP test for this or where do I go if they refuse?

What brand should i buy and where - I know lots of sites sell it on internet but confused between DHEA and 7-Keto DHEA - are these one and the same?

Thanks again


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll try not to expel matter while operating a motor vehicle lilJen!   Arf - first thing that's made me larf all day! My poor mum and dad were so pleased to see him earlier, but he just screamed and screamed - nice that they can see what I'm doing all day, but I do like it when he's calm for people.

Bron - I took normal DHEA, as did Laura I think. Micronised is meant to be good as it absorbs better or works quicker, I think.

Steph - I like spelling wracking that way, but so many spell it racking - any idea why? Both are correct - I've looked it up. I'm such a saddo.

Odette - the whole point is whether YOU would be reassured by seing one, two, three sacs. Laura would have seen four, so I don't know if she would have been reassured by that!

Laura - big hugs, my wee bint. You'll be absolutely fine, says Dr Miranda, so there. Next time someone asks you that I'd be tempted to look them full in the eye and ask: 'So, which one would you choose to kill?' It's very provocative I know, but in your shoes I'd do what you're doing.

Beans - happy transfering! It's a lovely moment - one of the very best.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls,

I'm suddenly feeling calmer.. no idea why. Think sometimes i just need a good cry.

Mirra - Glad you would have done the same, I'm glad too, even if the worst happens and I lose them all I don't think I would regret it.  Just doubt our decision sometimes when people talk to me like I'm barmey for carrying on with a triplet pregnancy.  

Talking of sac's my No.4 is still there fusing to budge.. wonder if its possible to transfer Triplet 1 to that sac!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you're not at all barmy for carrying on with it, why on earth would you want to give any of them up x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Thanks hon.   Hows you?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Had a down day yesterday but been to see my friends 6 day old baby boy and coped ok x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Beachgirl - sorry that youre down 

Heres something I picked up to clarify my questions earlier.

In relation to hCG levels, the data is this - 
visualization of gestational sac can typically take place under these circumstances:
- via transabdominal ultrasound: hCG level > 1800mIU/ml
- transvaginal ultrasound: 
hCG level < 500 mIU/ml - 20% visualized
hCG level 500-1000 mIU/ml - 80% visualized
hCG level > 1000 mIU/ml - 100% visualized

odette


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - sorry you had a poo day. babies is always the hardest thing to deal with I find.  

Night all. X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy – We are definitely in tune with each other, both having a down day. Thanks again my darling for the card it really cheered me up and spurred me on. Sending you a lovely big   and a   for our poo day!!

Laura   Thinking about you hun. Hope you’re ok. May be a daft question but could they maybe put a stitch in your  cervix to offer support?? Don’t be worrying about work, they’ll have to cope, you and the babies are the most important!!

Pesca – Thinking about you xx

Lollipop – Lovely to hear from you matey and thanks for your positive vibes. Keep em coming xxx

Mirra – It will be 16 days past EC then. The only reason that I’m leaving it until then is because I’m in work full time and if I do a HPT and the result isn’t what I want to see I’ll go into meltdown like I did last time. I figure if I wait until the Saturday at least I am giving myself a few days to get my head around things.

Em – Safe flight home with our precious cargo honeybun

Ally – OMG that’s fab. Well we defo agree that it works on this thread!!

Odette – Relax matey and enjoy it (easier said than done I know), hopefully you can tell me that next week

Little Jen – Aggghh Bupa, we’re amazing!!! Well that’s the bo**ocks they feed us at work and I am Bupa indoctrinated. Those wellness checks are fab, we get an MOT every other year as part of our package. That’s when I first found out about my gyny problems through one of those, so I am eternally grateful. Ignorance would so not have been bliss!!

Beans good luck for ET tomorrow matey, I’ll be thinking of you and then I’ll have company on the manic 2ww xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

just a quick one to wish Beans HAPPY ET !!! I have never got to that point, but it must be so exciting!!!!

Laura - so sorry you feel like that - thinking of you and your pile of satsumas under the duvet  

Swinny - how are you keeping with the lady-in-waiting period? Hope you are distracting and pampering yourself!

Hello to everyone else !!

I just heard on the radio results of a research project on women's infertility and how they support the fact that many women with unexplained infertility have a higher percentage of pregnancy than those put on Clomid ... Well, what I was intrigued by was that those who had artificial insemination had even higher percentages?! Excuse my ignorance, but has anyone tried artificial insemination? I am curious of all this ...

Ok, must get on with work - this morning I have PILES!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pesca - interesting the spin you have heard in the IUI/climid/nothing research; in "metro" today it was pointing out that the success rate of IUIs was not much better than just trying naturally when it came to those with "unexplained" infertility and clomid rates were actually worse than just trying naturally.  So it was questioning the need for them - I can't remember the actual rates but it was roughly 14% pregnancy rate (clomid), 17 or 18% (keep going naturally) and 23% IUI.  Anna III I think has had IUIs - she is "unexplained".

Bron - "normal range" for DHEA is VERY wide and to be honest I don't know much about the different measurement scales.  I have tried google but, as with all these things, there are different ways of measuring it. Also, some scales separate by age so have normal ranges for 25-30, 30-35, 35-39 etc.  For those, you want to be looking at the 25-30 range because DHEA declines so fast after 30 and the whole point of this is to keep it at youthful levels!  I will get a printout of what the BUPA lab considers normal when I have my test results back but for now I don't know.  With testing by you GP - this is hit and miss!  Alegria here got her GP to test but Ally found hers said she wouldn't understand the measures.  I went to BUPA wellness and they tested me without question - the cost was £129 total (including the consultation). 

Swinny - sorry you are feeling down; if it's any consolation Kate was very down in her 2ww so at least the resemblance is being kept up!!  I did post a link to the spa where she had her reiki in the 2ww (Eastthorpe Hall) so maybe you could go there too if it's nearby.  That really helped her - the lady was just so nice!  Finally, Kate, as you plan, did not test until her official day!  I'm so   that all these little resemblances will play out when you test and that you'll have the best resemblance of all!       

Beans - good luck for ET!   

Beach - I really have no words because I cannot imagine your pain.  I'm just in awe of how you are coping.     

odette - I'm pretty sure you can see the sac earlier than 6 weeks but I'm no expert!

Miranda - glad the proud grandparents got to see that Robert has a healthy set of lungs!

love to everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Pesca - sorry to hear about your piles!!   

Beach- How you doing today?

Beans - Happy ET!

Spoke to work today they are fine, said I may drive in and pick up some work in the week as bored. Sounds mad but I can't stand not doing anything all day.

Right time for my 3rd breakfast. X


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

pesca - For your info, I  had an IUI, unfortuntaly it turned out to be ectopic.

Laura - Hope yu have a better day today 

Beans - Happy ET  

Little Jenny - Thanks for info, I have decided t try and book something for the end of next week.

odettex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I was going to say in Sweden they don't do any fertility treatments other than IVF/ICSI, the lady that did my last scan works out there sometimes and if you hae fertility probs you automatically get sent stright for IVF.  They only put one egg back and IVF is really common,  sounds good to me.

Odette - How exciting, first scan.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone have any idea what i can eat to make things mend?  Feel I need to be doing soemthing.  Normally arnica is what i take but prob can't have that i guess... any ideas?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you can have arnica Laura - I even give the dogs that! Google it to make sure though.

I think all you can do is rest, birdie - I'd have hated being laid up, so you have my sympathy.

xx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!!  I'm Sarah and I've just been for my CD10 scan for our first IVF - no response.  I'm devastated.  Clinic have suggested a fast track regime - can anyone give me any advice xxx


----------



## Elda (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Sarah - I was just looking through and saw your post. Sorry to hear about your scan - very depressing when you've got yourself so geared up for it. The same happened to me on a normal cycle and it was cancellled before EC due to there being only 1 or 2 folllicles of the wrong size. I'm now on a short cycle down at the Lister. For my first cycle I was on  Gonal F. This time I'm on high dose menopur (450) and then something called cetrocide. I've got 6 follicles this time so much better response. Also I have found the whole thing much better as no down-regging and over so much more quickly. I started on drugs last weds and am having EC on Monday. Also I've found side effects much less for some reason even though I was nervous of high dose meds. I would definitely give it a go if I was you. Good luck in the future - don't be too depressed as also your response can vary so much month to month as well. You might have just been unlucky this month. Elda x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Sarah - I'm a great fan of short protocol - I've just produced 8 eggs, 7 fertilised and guess what i'm PUPO with 2.  I just had a dose of 450 menopur and cetrotide (stops ovulation) and only took two weeks!

Anyway all - I'm officially PUPO with 2!!! So excited.  They said I had 1 x above average and 1 x average.  I opted for 2 as he said if one didn't work that it would actually do the other one some good and push it to implant (hopefully).  I opted for 2.  I've even got 2 frosties! Never in a million years would have expected this.    they stick.  It was at 8am ish on the 8/08/08. 

Laurab - hope you are feeling a little better today, haven't read the posts yet but will catch up.  You hang in there.

Miranda - Another cute pic.

All of you, thank you for the support. H x (getting emotional now).


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

LittleJenny  - Thanks for that info - going to do a saliva test and send it off.

Can you or anyone else advice me regarding this other matter:
Reading through my medical notes, came across reference of: small spots of endometriosis in the pouch of Douglas and her R Uterosacral ligament.  Have had cysts on overy - one that i am aware of, 5mm but was gone two months later.

Can you advice me on what this means - never been discussed in Fertility treatment?
I have sharp pains (can be really sore) around time of ovulation and during period,  is this associated?  Is it connected to having some clots on occasions when I have a period?  And is it a factor for short light, dark flow periods?  Finally could this be connected to failure of implantation and connected to possible immune issues that impact on implantation and infertility?

Trying to get immune testing to see if this was factor in failed implantation of 2 embryos and Dr Alan Beer research states this endometriosis could be related to immune issues.

Sorry a lot of questions but my consultation never discussed this issue with me.

Bron


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am at work and it has taken me over half an hour to catch up so no time to do lots of personals until later this evening.

I had my consult at the Lister yesterday.  They also said that statistically my chances are very low (7% at best!).  Due to my poor response they would put me on the 'cetrocide protocol' and my stim drug would be menopur 450ui (I was on 300 gonal f before). However, they don't expect this to get me from 1 egg to 6+ but might gte 2-3.

I told them I was taking DHEA and they didn't really say much, didn't say there was any evidence of it helping at the moment but are happy for me to take it.
They said I could start on my next cycle (AF due today) if I wanted to. However, I am going away for a weekend wedding on last weekend of August so would have to wait until September.

I haven't made a final decision where to go yet.  Pros of Lister are; they did tell me they would try something different - different protocol and different drugs, the scan you every 2-3 days during stims and adjust drugs (guys only scanned me for baseline and 9 days later).  Cons are; pain to get to and the cost, and they didn't exactly say 'don't worry we will get you pregnant!'

They did clear up one question that I had from my Guys follow up.  Remember they said I had as much chance naturall as with IVF.  The Dr at Lister thinks they meant that I have as much chance with trying naturally for a year as with one round of IVF.


Laura, I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better than the other day.  If you don't like chocolate and can't have wine, how about a massage or facial to help you relax a bit.
I don't know if it helps but I know two sets of happy healthy triplets.  One natural and one born to a surrogate with their mummy and daddies eggs and sperm.

Odette.  Congraultations, your first post about your BFP and DH's reaction made me cry (not good at work!!).  Try and relax and enjoy, I know that is easier said than done until you have seen at least 1 heartbeat.

bron, sorry, can't help but I'm sure someone will


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

TracyMohair - Could you not try the Woking Nuffield - that is near to you isn't it.  I'm there and they are 2nd in the success rates.  I don't know much about them other than i'm on a short protocol. H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beans - congratulations on being PUPO.  I think you were right to opt for 2 and congratulations on your 2 frosties!

Bron - I'm sorry but I really don't know anything about cysts or endo; hopefully someone else can help.  One thing - can you let us know where you are getting your saliva test done by mail order.  It might be useful for the ladies here who want to keep an eye on their DHEA levels.

Tracey - I really don't know what to advise but you seem to have been given a similar chance to my sister so don't give up hope!     

SarahSwin - I am sorry you have had to go through a cancelled cycle but please try not to be too despondent.  Very often clinics will be conservative at first because they don't want you to overstim.  Beans here went through a cancelled cycle recently and was really low about it.  Fast forward to another try with a simple dose adjustment and she has come through with a fantastic cycle!  

Elda - well done on your 6 follies - good one!!


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

DHEA Test can be order from NPTech Clinical Lap - website 
http://www.nptech.co.uk/order.html

Order form and cost on this site,

Can also be done at Genova Diagnostics, but they only send results app to a referring GP or Con. web add
http://gdx.uk.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2&Itemid=4

From reading on the thyroid thread dhea is also used for thyroid and adrenal issues, but it is recommended to get tested first to ensure med is required.

Bron

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks Bron!


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you so much Beans & Jenny!  I just can't believe I had zero follies!!  I guess I'll just have to wait till our appt on wed to find out more.  Has anyone had their AMH done??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Welcome to the thread. Try not to be too disheartened the first round is always trial and error. I see you down regged.... I think most of us on this thread have had a cancelled cycle when d/regging.  Stick with us we will get you through. XX

Beans - Congrats on being PUPO.   

XX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls. Just a gentle reminder to everyone re DHEA 

Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . Please can I ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval. Thank you.

Rachel


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girlies

Laura - Did you check up about arnica?? Hope you are resting and feeling a bit better. I am thinking about you chuckles xxx

Beachy  

Beans - well done mrs, another one to join me on the 2ww. Hope you are ok sweetie. Frosties too, we're doing so well on here aren't we. Did you take DHEA??

SarahSwin - Hello and welcome to the thread. I am so sorry about your abandoned cycle. My first two were cancelled due to poor response and as with beans I am now also pUPO with 2 embryo's. My cycle was similar to Beans in that it was short protocol with 450 Menopur but I had Buserelin instead of Cetrotide. Don't be too disheartened, they use your first cycle as a learnin curve so that they can see how your body responds.

Well I am off to my DP's best mate's wedding today (DP is best man) so I treated myself to a St Tropez last night so that my pasty legs don't offend anybody and I'm just off to have my hair put up. Should be fun, a whole day and evening do without a drop of alcohol....aggghhh!!!

I had a strange stitch like pain in my the middle of my tummy all day yesterday so I am hoping that, that's good I am hoping that it's my little bobby dazzlers snuggling up.

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals but gotta to dash. Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sarah xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Swinny

Just a quick note 

Please don't take it like I am preaching to you, but it is avisible not to take tanning products in early preganancy.
It is a chemical and I have read somewhere that it is best to abstain from such products.

I'm not sure if any other ladies have heard about this?

Hoping your pain is implantantion 


Odettex


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning ladies

Sarah - i had AMH done at the Lister.  They said that they tend to get a better response from women with an AMH of approx 2-2.5 or above.

Swinny - hope you're hlding up on the 2WW!

Beans  -congratulations on being PUPO  

xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Swinny - Finally someone who is on the 2ww with me! No I wasn't on DHEA as although my amh is slightly lower than normal they said i'd respond better with the higher dose so I just accepted that and thankfully it worked.

Still (tmi) constipated, tried the prune juice - I've also got af pains which they said was normal after ET, although possibly not helped by the cyclogest.  I'm eager to get on with things but still feel really tired and was told to rest until at least Tuesday which is apparently around implantation stage.  So i'm just watching tv and sleeping.  My DP is very bored so has gone to play on his playstation.  I did take him shopping this morning to buy a toaster! 

Anyway, hope all is ok with everyone else and speak soon. H x


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Beans - Congrats on being PUPO   I swear by dried apricots when I'm bunged up 

Swinny - Enjoy the wedding sans alcohol  Am sure your St Tropez tan is ok - I think they advise to stay away from some tanning products as they're unsure how pregnancy hormones affect the outcome of the tanning process - as you don't seem to have turned tangerine colour overnight, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Odette - How you doing pg lady??

Not sure I can muster the strength to do any more personals - feel really jet lagged - but am thinking of you all and sending lots of . Arrived back last night, shattered, went to bed at 10:30, woke up about 3 hours later and was awake until 7am this morning when I fell asleep for another 2 hours. I look like death warmed up at the mo. Had our 32 week growth scan this morning and the baby's estimated weight is 5.5lbs which is a lot for 32 weeks - the doc said that _if_ this baby goes full term, then it's going to be big. The head is already measuring 35 weeks - yikes!! I'm definitely having an epidural.

xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Emmachoc, I'll try anything!  Good news on the scan, well done.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks girls!!  I suppose we'll know more after we've been to clinic on wednesday.  

At my scan I was still down regged - can anyone tell me how long AF takes to arrive?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - How on earth did you get to be 32 weeks!!   In my head you were about 25! Tine for new bump pic I think... after good nights sleep though.  

Sarahswin - Took about 2 months for me I'm afraid.  

Sarah - Booze free is ok once you get used to it! All be worth it!  

Beans - Big glass of orange juice!  

Hello everyoe else.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I've been quiet - went up to DH's parent's in Cambs for a couple of days 

Can't believe the weather we are having - it felt more like October/November today! 

Really tired so going to bed in a mo, just wanted to say a few quick hellos:

*Beans *- well done PUPO lady  - 2 on board and 2 in the freezer is an excellent result!  Now take it easy and I really hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  - when do you test?

*Juicy* - good luck for EC on Monday if I don't speak to you before then! Really hope you get some great eggs and that your lining will be fine   

*Laura* - hope you are feeling brighter now  and that doing some work from home goes well  To mend stuff in the body (or make any new cells/tissue) you need to eat plenty of protein - I know you are veggie so it's difficult sometimes - get drinking that milk/those milkshakes again!  You could also try putting milk powder into mashed potato/porridge/soups/sauces/casseroles etc for the extra protein. Also Pregnacare or similar for the vitamins/zinc, but expect you are probably already taking this 

*Odette *- good luck for your scan   hope you get a lovely clear picture showing the embryo is growing exactly where i should do 

*SarahSwin* - welcome to the thread  - this could get confusing as we already have a "Swinny" and she is also a Sarah! So sorry you recently had to cancel your treatment due to no response  - think a lot of us on this thread have been there and know how you feel - it sucks!  As the others have said though, some ovaries just do not respond well at all after downregging, and it will probably be a different story on a short protocol with the right mix of stimulation drugs  wishing you lots and lots of luck for next time - stay positive!   

*Elda* - hi  and good luck on your cycle at the Lister - hope you get some great eggs!   

*Miranda* - thanks for the lucky p-test, just wanted you to know it arrived safely!  Loved the balloon card that you sent with it too 

*Swinny* - hope you're coping OK with the 2ww! may the next week fly past for you!   

*Bron *- hi  sorry to hear about your recent BFN - good luck with the DHEA    9 eggs after such a high FSH at 39 is actually a really good response, I really hope next time you get that special egg (or two!) which will work for you    I had small spots of endometriosis found on the back of the outside of my womb at my first lap & dye - was told by my consultant that such small patches shouldn't interfere with fertility but I'm not so sure.  I had very painful periods (sometimes very clotty) for a few years - this was remedied when I returned to my consultant and asked for the endo to be lasered - my periods have been much better/a lot less painful ever since I had the op to do this. Might be worth considering? I think its a good idea to get immune tests - I had all the basic ones done and mine came back as fine, though my natural killer cells were the high end of normal. There are some lovely ladies over on the Endometriosis section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0 who would know a lot more about it than I, if you want further info. 

*Pesca *- sorry to read about your piles - I have had them myself and there are horrible - hope they are better soon!  You asked about AIs/IUIs - I have had 5 IUIs myself - although DH and I both have some factors we are still defined as "unexplained" in that DH's sperm (when it does come out!) is only a bit slow, and my tubes are clear - none of them worked but I don't regret giving them a try, for some people they work and save them going as far as IVF.

*Swinny* - hope you had a lovely time at the wedding!  The pain in the belly sounds like a good sign!   

*Emma* - glad you got home safely - I agree that you being 32+3 seems to have come round very quickly!  definitely time for a new bump pic! 

*Beachy* - 

I got my treatment plan from Reprofit yesterday  and have booked an appointment at my GPs on Tuesday to ask him to prescribe the drugs I need (even if it's just the ones I need before I go out to the clinic). wish me luck!  I have to have one (intramuscular) shot of decapeptyl (downreg) next Friday, then estrogen tablets closer to the time. Think they will also be putting me on Clexane, Aspirin and steroids once I'm PUPO.

Flights and accommodation all booked now, can't wait to start! 

Lots of love and  to everyone I missed -  to all

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Steph - Glad you had a nice time at MIL's. Thanks for the protein advice, I have been eating lots of protein, just not sure its making any difference, had a little more bleeding today.   Glad you all excited and ready for the off. One month to go!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Well the wedding was lovely apart from the non-stop rain. We stayed at the Reebok Stadium hotel in Bolton and our room overlooked the football pitch which was novel. Paul loved that!! 

Boppet – yep, I’m good this weekend, how about you? Your OTD is much earlier than mine. How many days past EC will that have been then??

Beans – Hiya sweetie. Glad you are taking it easy. I just went for a few little walks over the first 5 days after ET, but for the most part I had my feet up resting. 

Odette   Hope I haven’t done myself any damage with my not wanting to look like a big white elephant. How are you feeling matey, any nausea yet?? 

Em – The wedding was lovely, but I took myself off for a bit back to the hotel after the meal and speeches etc and had a nice relaxing bath and changed and then in the evening do  as DP was the best man, he and the groom were getting increasingly hammered and so by 11 I made my excuses and took myself off back to the hotel and snuggled up in bed watching “Something’s Gotta Give” with Jack Nicholson…I love that film. I don’t resemble the Tango man so hopefully I haven’t done myself any damage.
Em that’s fantastic news about baby doing so well. Yikes though, don’t grow too much more little baba, mummy’s only iccle!!!


Beachy – Have you had a nice quite weekend hun??

Laura – How are you today hun?? Yeah booze free was fine, It was quite funny actually watching people making ars*s of themselves and doubly funny because that’s usually me!! Is the bleeding still as bad, or has it eased off any Feet up totally Mrs xx

Sarah Swin – Hiya, unfortunately I’d have to mirror what Laura says, my AF took 42 days to come back after my abandoned cycle the 2nd time. We are going to confuse everybody aren’t we with our names, I am Sarah and my boyfriend’s nickname is Swinny so I thought I’d nick that.

Steph – hello Dolly, how are things with you this weekend? Whhooo hoo Czech republic here you come!!! Yep I am sooooo hoping that the belly pains were a good thing.

Juicy – Good luck for EC

Hello to everybody else
Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

It is quite funny eing sober when everyone else is drunk... although some people do get on your nerves!

I'm ok, just feeling a bit claustraphobic. Tim is really busy and so feeling a bit lonely and bored (which then makes me think hence increasing my anxiety!)Wish I could take off my bump for a bit so I could run really fast somewhere or jump about! 

How you feeling? Positive/ negative? I always fluttered between the two every half an hour!!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh! Sixteen weeks tomorrow Laura! Yay! Not too long till that all-important 20-week scan, then the 24-week milestone. Though I remember it felt like forEVER.

Steph - glad you got the lucky test! This will be the one! How many embryos are you allowed to have transfered at reprofit, do you know? Are you using DH's swimmers?

Emma - I also can't believe you're 32 weeks! Wow! Not long to go!

How's everyone else?

Sorry about my posting getting lazier and lazier - something's gotta give!

OMG!!!!! I just typed that, went to press 'Post' and Sarah's posted about the film of the same name! Is that spooky or what

xxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya honey

Wish I was closer as I would come and entertain you. I got a funny mental image of you unzipping your belly and sticking it somewhere safe then  

Paul was really irritating me last night with his drunken stumbling about. He got it in the neck this morning as I only knew about 4 people at the whole wedding and he bu**ered off and left me all day and night, I think I spent the grand total of half n hour with him all day. He's feeling very sorry for himself today and hasn't managed to pick himself up from the sofa   I also amused myself last night with him trying to get into the room, I was still awake when he got back and I could hear him fumbling with the key card in the door and muttering to himself because he couldn't get the door to open. I culd have got up and let him in but I thought nahhhh let's see how long it takes him to figure it out blind drunk   Somebody helped him in the end.

I am feeling quite positive this weekend. On Thursday I had a real wobbly day, but I am doing well this weekend. this could ad probably will change through the course of the rest of this week. Roll on Saturday morning!!
xxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra - Must be sending telepathic messages to you??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Must be! Bizarro...


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately. 

I have been researching/emailing clinics and found a clinic in Gothenburg that would suit me down to a T as my brother lives there and could be staying with him rather than pay for hotel.

In regards to Laura's post about Swedish clinics only doing IVF, the clinic I have been looking at does unstimulated IVF which I assume is a natural IVF (£1000), IUI, hormone stimulated cycle (clomid?)  and they do ICSI with PESE/TESA for about £3000. Also the usual IVF/ICSI cycles.
Drugs are on top of that but still fairly ok prices. I have emailed them and hopefully will hear back from them soon. 

Downside is they only transfer 1 embie (although 2 of my Swedish pals got 2 transferred at their Swedish clinic and both ended up with twins) but as I'm hoping to do a natural ICSI cycle I would probably only get 1 egg anyway.

Odette- Fantastic news on your BFP!!! 

Laura and Emma- Time flies indeed!! Can't believe you're that far along already. 

Swinny- How's the 2ww?  

Beans- Well done on being PUPO.  

Steph- Good to hear you're getting ecxited about your next TX. Wishing you all the best.  

Miranda- How you and the wee man? 

Juicy- Good luck for EC.  

Sorry for lack of personals, too many posts to read through them all but big hello to everyone.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you looked at this new IMSI procedure Mrs O? That's meant to give you much better success rates by really looking closely at the sperm.
Helen from the Jinemed thread is having it in Crete at the mo. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Swinny

Glad you're feeling positive   my OTD is Wed though was a fool and tested yesterday.  Got a BFN (I know, probably unsuprisingly as tested so early and trying not to read into it) DP has now hidden the remaining tests until Wed.  ET was only last Monday so i'm only 6 days post ET but i had a day 5 transfer and doc said to test 14 days from EC.  Seems earleir than a lot of people are told   all very confusing.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Steph will try that thread.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. Bron


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Yes, I've been PMing Butterflywings and the clinic sounds great. I would be really keen on doing IMSI and will be emailing them soon. Have heard it's loads of rain in November and would've liked to go to Crete when it's warmer so I can swim in the sea/pool. 

Would it be worth having IMSI if I was to have a controlled natural ICSI cycle though, going for just the one egg, or maybe that's when I really could benefit from it?

Boppet- Good luck for testing on Wednesday.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

IMSI?? All these new things its great isn't it.  So much money in fertility hence lots of research which is great for us (not the money side of course!)

I had a 3 hours snooze this afternoon!   Feel much better for it though, didn't sleep at all last night, well not a good night anyway.

Sarah - Glad you are feeling positive, I'm feeling postive for you too. Tim always annoys me when drunk!

Odette - Glad you looking at a new plan... always freshens you up.  

Miranda - We forgive you, sure you are pretty busy with your little man.  Yup 16 weeks tom. 12 more weeks til the babies cross the 'survival' threashold... seems years away.  Seems like I've been preg for years.. fel like I should be taking the kids to school not still pregnant!! How are you anyway?

XXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

just gatecrashing to reply to Laura.  Nothing happening with me at the moment, I have a feeling that I will be overdue but who knows.  My friend from antenatal class who is due two days before me had her little girl today so who knows.

hope you are taking care of yourself and the LO's.

Red

Ps Laura, your inbox is full


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mrs O - Yep, I would think that's just when IMSI would be the most effective - and Helen's only paying another 200 Euros for it, too. It is a bit chilly there in November, for sure! Still warmer than the north of Scotland though!  

Laura - 24 weeks is the survival mark, so only eight weeks! Though, is it different for triplets?
Yes, busy isn't the word - it's constant! Wouldn't have it any other way of course, but I swear I've aged in the last six weeks...

Boppet - 14 days is the norm for testing - even though some clinics tell you to test later so there can't be any confusion. I had my AMH done at the Lister too!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I bet that time seems to be standing still for you doesn't it, wom't be long though till you're at 20 weeks.  have you thought any more about getting wed?

Mir- Hello to you and Robert x

Hi to everyone else just having 5 misn before off for a bath and get ready for work.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I am going to make you laugh really hard now ... I said a while ago I had to go back to work as I had PILES ... Then Laura asked about them and Stephjoy said sorry ... I could not understand , so since I am not a native speaker I went to my advanced learners English dictionary and checked the word - OH! MON DIEU!!! That's what it meant?!?!   What I meant originally were piles of work on my desk ... Look, I've been in this country for almost 15 yrs and I still don't speak English so well !!     

Laura - have you managed to unzip the belly and go for a run  

Swinny - I hope you are now feeling ok after all these wedding adventures!!! I find it amusing sitting somewhere when lots of drunk people are around me - it makes very funny people-watching, but I can see why it can get annoying !!!

Ophelia - you did so well in your research for a clinic - I am very impressed and in fact intrigued by your finding in Sweden - the figures are great and the idea of a natural ICSI sounds really appealing. Have I understood it right (now I'm getting paranoid my English is not good enough )? That you will go through a natural ICSI? I'd be really curious about this ... Maybe I 'll send you a personal email if that's ok, and ask you more - would that be ok?

Miranda - what is IMSI? I cant keep up with all these novelties ...

Hello to everyone else - I hope you are all well!!!

XX Pesca


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL !! pesca that made me    bless you  

love to everyone else, not posted much but read everyday xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pesca - I took it that you meant piles of work, not heamorrhoids, never fear!  

IMSI is a new technique where they look at the sperm under a much more powerful microscope and pick out the very best. That must be an over-simplification, otherwise why the feck didn't they do it before? D'oh! Maybe the 200 euros pays for them to chase the super sperm round the petri dish for hours and lasso the fastest and strongest?

Hi Beachie! What are you doing, working on a Sunday evening? Baaaad...

Hello Popsi!  

Ya know girls, throughout this IF lark I've looked at the evil people around me with their beautiful kids and thought karma didn't exist. But on Friday the man who ran over my cat and didn't stop last year, spraying his guts for metres, was jailed for 12 years for drug smuggling. Rah!

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Pesca -    about the PILES!!! That has tickled me hehehe


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I meant gettng ready for work tomorrow


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

woohoo..that's great Miranda !  should give him enough time to reflect on the error of his ways, horrible man

Pesca   at the lost in translation moment there - shame they haven't invented a cream for magically reducing piles of work too !!!  I'd buy it!

Swinny well done on getting through that wedding sober and without shouting at the best man....it's hard to keep that 2ww karma intact sometimes but you're holding it down very well !

Boppet I think you did test v early, even for a blast transfer, so try and hang on till weds      

Ophelia, great to hear your new plan - great price for a natural cycle.  I hadn't realised IMSI was already being widely used, it does sound so promising doesn't it.  Hope you are well generally 

Steph, swinny, thanks for good wishes for EC - am relieved to have had a much better response this time on the clomid/menopur/cetrotide protocol and am now the delighted bearer of 11 follicles.  will let you know how I get on

xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Pesca- Yes, I'm wanting to try a controlled natural cycle where they track your natural follie until it's 13mm and then start Cetrotide along with a low dose of Gonal F or Puregon until follie is about 18mm then have EC.

As I haven't produced many follies on my last few cycles I think I would like to try it out. What are your plans?

Juicy- The prices seem pretty decent at that Gothenburg clinic. A natural cycle for just under £1000. But I want to do a controlled one so we'll see if they'll let me. I have emailed them to let them know I've got both Gonal F and Puregon already so it shouldn't cost me anymore than for the completely natural cycle.

Lucky you having 11 follies.  Is that a lot more than your last cycle? Is your lining ok when you've been on clomid?
  for EC.

Miranda- regarding that man that ran over your cat- what goes around comes around!! 
IMSI sounds really good especially if I'm only producing one egg. However, just had a word with DH and he says he'd prefer to go to Sweden as it's a lot closer, cheaper and we get to meet my family. It's a tough one, I totally agree with that but maybe IMSI is what we would need to get a sticky BFP? 

Beach- Have you thought about what to do next, anymore TX? 

Anyone know how long you can keep drugs in the fridge? I have 900iu Puregon from a previous cycle in Aberdeen that's been in the fridge since November 2006 but it says it expires in May 2009 on the box. You think it will still be ok as it's been kept chilled?
Would save me a lot of dough if I can still use it.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miranda ... hiya   robert is looking as lush as ever x  

big big   to everyone else, as for us we are still waiting our application form for adoption   typical Local Authority.. i will be ringing them tuesday if its not here, really looking forward to getting started on the road to our family


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a toughie Mrs O - I think I would go for the IMSI - after all, it's dead cheap to go to Sweden noe, so you could go after the tx to see family. But that's me - the swedish clinic sounds great too. Perhaps they do IMSI as well? That would be everything in one go!
As long as the Purgeon hasn't been opened it should be fine, surely?

Popsi - the best of luck with the road to adopting your LO! I do hope it goes as smoothly as possible for you.

Juicy! And so you are with 11 follicles! Just a few more hurdles to go birdie - it's going great!

Oh, I SEE Beach!   I was going to say - bummer working in the eves. It's just that I've never prepped for work the night before - I'm never that organised!  

Steph - hello!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Popsi - sorry about your BFN but congrats on your decision to move on to adoption.  I hope your LA treat you with suitable respect and things progress at a decent pace so you are a family of 3 or more asap

Miranda, hmm I am more 'bloatie' than juicy tonight I fear, but very happy indeed to be saying that!  thanks

Ophelia, Lukey said the other day that those dates are actually quite cautious, and that she knows that because she has inside knowledge from work, so agree those should  be fine.  I'd be for trying the IMSI too though can understand the lure of your family...!  I had 5 follies on my last attempt, one embryo so hoping I will have two to have back this time.  The clomid was bad for my lining but they gave me the very glamorously named 'vagifem' which got it from 4.7 to 7 in two days, thank goodness!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Afraid I never maaged to get myself organised for work night before either... your so organised!

Mirra - 24 weeks babies can survive but not great odds, think they are legally bound to offer them medical care at that point, babies born between 24-7 weeks that do survive often have lots of problems... so 28 is the first goal... then 32 as then they don't need to be in special care for too long then.  Ha! Great about the man who run over the cat! Shame he didn't get longer. 

Pesca - I did actually see you meant work piles... I just thought the other was funnier!

Juicy - Wow 11!

Who asked about weddings? More like divorce tonight.. he is driving me banana's as he has interview in morning and is SO disorganised.. suit not clean... can't find shoes!  
XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Make him go in his pants and vest Laura! That always worked when we forgot our gym kit at school...


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I googled low response to IVF drugs and found you all. 

Just after some help please.

I'm from New Zealand and cannot find a chat group there.

I was doing my first IVF and had it cancelled due to only 3 eggs    I was on 150 Gonal F and Buserelin. Just wanting to hear any positive outcomes to this poop situation.

Also is this a closed group or can I join you lovely ladies.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - it's not a closed group - welcome!

Though I think you're probably not a poor responder at all, so you won't need us for long!

Firstly, that's a tiny, tiny amount of Gonal F you were on and secondly, you were downregged with the evil busurelin - there's loads they can do next time to get you more eggs. Most of us have been on 450iu with no downregging.
Even with that drug protocol I only produced four eggs, so you see, you did rather well to get three on that dose!  

I'm up at silly o'clock trying to cuddle one of those eggs to sleep, too, so even with a relatively poor response there's no reason you can't succeed.

xxx


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh thanks Miranda, congrats on your we boy. 

They haven't talked about changing the drugs only to double them and since I'm on the Government programme I don't wanna be all pushy.

But I'm going in tomorrow and plead with them to do the short protocol. Why is Bursurelin evil? what's a better substitute? 

Do you not have to take the downregging drugs? 

Sorry I'm going to be a pain in the **** for a while with all my questions.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kiwigirl - as Miranda says please don't be too despondent.  they are often cautious first cycle and, again repeating Miranda, you were only on a teeny tiny dose.  Beans may be along soon and she'll be a great position to offer support.  She was on a 150 dose and went through a cancelled cycle, only to be given an increased dose and come through with a storming cycle - she 's got 2 on board and 2 frosties.  They didn't get it right first time, but corrected it for her next cycle with great results!  You don't do downregging if you are using the "short protocol" - I think that there are different views on which is better.

Juicy - 11 follies!!  That is just brilliant news! You must be thrilled!     for EC today.

Swinny - glad you are feeling positive.  Well done on getting through the wedding sober!  Kate sends special     for her cycle twin!!

Ophelia - I would say you could still use the Puregon if it has been in the fridge but I'm no expert.

Laura - didn't know babies could survivie at 24 weeks; if so, you have, at 24 weeks a possibly viable baby you could still legally abort!!! 

Pesca -   re piles!! 

Boppet - good luck for Wednesday!

Stephjoy - hello there!

Odette - how are you doing?

Miranda - hope Robert isn't keeping you awake too much!

Beach - hi there!

I have spent the weekend packing my flat up for the move on Wednesday.  It's a absolute nightmare but it's nearly done now.  We went to the totally empty new house on Wednesday and toasted it with pink champagne drunk from a couple of plastic flutes while working out what we needed from IKEA.  It's class all the way here!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Buserelin is only really evil if you're perimenopausal Kiwigirl, which really poor responders are, mostly. But you sound like you're not, so it wouldn't have the same devastating effect. In fact, there's some evidence that the long protocol where you're downregged - whatever drug they use - results in better quality eggs. It's just for us, to have already compromised ovaries subjected to a drug that simulates menopause often results in no follicles at all, or one at best.

If they're doubling the Gonal F I reckon you'll get a great response. You could be on any number of stim drugs - ask if they would consider 150 Gonal F plus 150 Menopur, as that might boost your follie count too.

Morning LilJen! He did his usual thing this morning of waking up just long enough that I was fully awake when he dozed off!  
...Which led me to make some purchases...
I was so bad - I bid on a vibrating baby chair on eBay, did a Buy It Now on a Doomoo beanbag chair - they might both give me five minutes to do the hoovering without him strapped to me in his papoose! - and I bought an electronic flea zapper for the critters after seeing how much Frontline would be for all three of them. Hope it works!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning.

LJ - Yup thats very true, although wasn't the abortion limit dropped slightly recently? Not sure what too though, but yes up until recently you could have an abortion up until 24 weeks!  I like to think that was pretty rare though.. you can still have a termination up until your due date if baby disabled too!  Think its pretty rare for babies to survive at 24 weeks, think around 26 they survive more, although on TAMBA (multiple birth association) ladie had her trips at 25+1 and all doing well.  Oh house move.... SO exciting!

Mirra - I have been 'ebaying' over last few days too. Not bought anything yet just browsing!

Kiwi - Sure with more drugs your next cycle will be much more fruitful!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're going to need sooo much stuff Laura! Our house is stuffed with just one baby! How do you sleep trips? Do they all sleep together in one bed? You could buy a three-drawer chest of drawers and put one in each?  

I think medical science has progressed to the stage where 50 per cent of babies born at 24 weeks survive, haven't we? I'll have to have a wee Google when I get the chance - just having a sit down before mopping the floor. I can't bear living in a sh!tpit any longer. 

God, the weather is horrid, but I'm so hot! Phew. I'm glowing like a horse here...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep! Knew I'd read it somewhere...

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=91098&in_page_id=34


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

WOW!  Thats amazing! 72% of babies survive, amazing.  Still desperate to keep them in til 28 weeks... 96% survive at that time.  A day in the womb is a week in the incubator!  

Yes Trips all in same cot to start with.  I've not thought any further than car seats and bed... my brain won't progress any further than that at the moment.  

If its any consilation my house is a dirty mess too.. tim put some tiles down in the bathroom and managed to get the cement on EVERY surface in the whole place! No energy to do owt about it though.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you not booked in to have another boob implanted?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I'm thinking of booking tim in to have one fitted, don't see why I should do all the work!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah! Get that man booked in for the mono-boob! Or man-o-boob?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God being on 'rest' is so boring! I've been clearing out my home and work email inboxes all morning! I have loads of sortig out/ cleaning to do but can't be bothered. Don't you hate it when your too bored to actually motivate yourself to do anything! Bored, bored bored... think I'll go make myself another cup of decaf! 

My friend over at 5 which will be nice, she has just found out she's preg and you would think that now I'm preg I could deal with it but still I'm thinking she's gonna have a baby and all mine will die!    I think I need some psychiatric help!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OK - sorry to rant but I am a bit upset for Kate.  She was supposed to see the consultant today but consultant had an emergency.  Fine - no problem; she was happy to delay.  But no - they fobbed her off with the registrar who was Chinese, had an incomprehensible accent and couldn't understand Kate very well.  There was a really nice nurse in there too who was trying desperately to help while still deferring to the registrar and who even came out afterwards to check Kate had had her questions answered but overall it was a bit shambolic.  I don't care where doctors are from but they should be able to communicate properly with patients and this one basically couldn't.  Kate has just requested another consultation with someone who can speak and understand English clearly.  

Laura -  ; try not to worry so - your 3 are doing just fine!!

Miranda - I can't imagine that housework and a newborn are easy to balance!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I hate it when you get a useless dr.  I've had many.  Maybe she should have requested everything i writing? Anyway sounds like she will get another appointment to discuss things with, if she's that bad then sure Kate won't be the only one complaining about her.  

I've never managed a housework/ life balance, god knows what my house will look like after 3 babies arrive!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

welcome Kiwigirl! So sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle hon. Like the others have said, I bet once they get you on the right dose of drugs, you'll do much better   

Hey Mira mira on the wall, who's the sweatiest one of all?    As for the bloke that ran over your cat, well payback's a ***** innit.... 

Hi Laura - hope you're feeling better hon! But obviously you must be as you and Mira are on a roll today!



Miranda7 said:


> Have you not booked in to have another boob implanted?





laurab said:


> No I'm thinking of booking tim in to have one fitted, don't see why I should do all the work!





Miranda7 said:


> Hurrah! Get that man booked in for the mono-boob! Or man-o-boob?


   

Juicy - Good luck for EC hon! 

Ophelia - it should be fine if the pack is unused and it's been in the fridge all this time

Am knackered today, we went to a wedding in London on Saturday and it rained all day  but it was still lovely, despite being cornered by an elderly relative who decided to lecture me on the dangers of getting obsessed with having a baby . I handled it quite well though because the lady in question is 80 and she does mean well so I couldn't get upset with her, bless her. We got back home late last night then I couldn't sleep so inevitably ended up watching the blasted olympics and now am yawning all over the shop!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

well im of to st barts tmrw for my follow up appointment,does anyone know what this will involve?i had poor response with 1st ivf only 4 eggs all very small,so had to cancel,im scared they gonna say i cant do anymore,but woman i spoke to said they would just change protocol and leave me on same drugs,i was on long protocol so im presuming ill be on short one,which i have no idea about,i know its on this site some where lol but cant find it(info about sp that is)
sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Depends on who you see!!  I saw a horrible dr on my follow up at barts who told me to use donor, then seemed surprised when I burst into tears, however if you see the lovely Ms T then you wil been talked through the pro's and con's of the cycle and then she'll look for the most suitable way forward... please remember though that I didn't even have 4 follies on my abandoned cycle and so you are already doing better than I did at that stage!    Basically you will have a 20 minute consutlation anyway, then see the nurse about your next cycle. My advice would be, if you plan to stay with Barts ask to have MsT as your consutlant, she is very nice and the top bod there.

Take care and let us know how you get on. XX


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

aww thanks laura,we did see a woman cant rem who her name was,she told us would be best to cancel cyle and try again,i was upset as it was nhs cycle but she said as long as we paid for the drugs we had used,we could still have our one free go,so scary bit tmrw will be how much the drugs gonna cost us!!!thanks for your reply set my mind at rest 
sue x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Was she in her 40's bloney/ brown hair?  I had the exactly the same our drugs came to about £800 as only needed the stim ones as never used the trigger shots and cyclogest. So £800 for a cycle of IVF isn't bad.  XX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi sue, you're in the same boat we are in, our clinic has told us that because we didn't get to EC that we can have the full NHS freebie again (with no cost). I'd argue your case   Apparently it is NHS ruling!

Short protocol is where you miss the d/r bit and go straight into stimms, hence the shortened version. I haven't done one yet and my clinic are planning on keeping me on long and upping my doses of stimms instead.

Good luck


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We've walked the dogs now, AND I ate beans on toast while breastfeeding! Note to self - no orange food when Robert is in white and acting as your tablecloth.  
So the multitasking is in full swing! 

I'm such a bad mummy - I can't sit there all placidly while he feeds for two hours. He's still feeding now! But I have a pillow holding him on...  

LilJen - that's doctors for you! For years they've had indecipherable writing, now they are just plain indecipherable.  

Nix - does that lady have experience with getting 'obsessed' with having a baby then? Where did that come from?
And - olympics? I watched BB housemates SLEEP, I was that sad!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that M... sure he likes the smell of beans... Mmmm!

XX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sue - I suspect the'll just want to talk abou how they intend to approach your next cycle to get a better result.  Whether it is a change of protocol or an increased dose or both, there is a lot they can do to increase your chances


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Had another scan today - heart still beating and right size. Will now arrange my appointment with midwife. Need to relax about the bleeding though still freaks me out. Bought my first maternity trousers! How exciting...well for me anyway...bargain too, £5 at Gap.


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes and advice ladies.

It's nice to chat with people on this journey.

Laura-I see you have Triplets, I bet that made you sit down. I was a nanny for Triplet boys for 2 years. Needless to say I was busy and I was spose to clean the house  The first couple of weeks was absolutly INSANE but once you get in the routine of 3 bums to clean, 3 mouths to feed and 3 heads to count it all just became natural. 

I need to catch up and read everybodies info.

Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Juicy* - saw on the Multiple Cycles thread that you got 7 eggs today - woohoo!  brilliant news! Have everything crossed  for you that you will get 100% fertilisation and follow the Swinny & Boppet trend on here, of getting 2 on board + frosties!   

*Nikki2008 *- so glad all is going well with the pregnancy 

*Kiwigirl* - welcome to the thread  good luck with the doctors tomorrow - hope you will get a much better response next time    how many funded cycles do you get in NZ?

*Popsi* - good luck with the adoption paper when it does turn up!   

*Ophelia* - Gothenburg sounds like a great idea  - and good prices - definitely worth a try and will be great to be on your home turf/see your folks  Have you had a look under the Sweden section on FF? IMSI would definitely be particularly useful if doing Natural IVF - tricky decision - I agree that Chania/Crete would be a lot nicer in the Summer than in November. Did you hear back from the Swedish clinic re whether they will do controlled Natural IVF? I would think the drugs you have in your fridge would be fine if unopened/un-reconstituted.

*LittleJen* - sorry Kate had such a rotten experience with the unintelligible doctor  - hope the next one she sees is sooo much better  Good luck for your move on Wednesday!   

*Mira* - sounds like you're doing brilliantly now,  even if you are up at silly o'clock! Yay! re the man who ran over your cat getting his just desserts 

*Lilacbunnikins* - good luck for your follow-up meeting tomorrow    like the others said, am sure you will get a better response on the short protocol, and once you get as far as having embryos to go back, you have a very good chance of getting pregnant as you got pregnant before twice using IUI - stay  !

*Nix* - glad you had a nice time at the wedding in spite of the rain 

*Laura/Mira* -  at Tim having a monoboob/man-o-boob fitted  woohoo 16 weeks hon - numbers going up fast now! 

*Boppet* - good luck for testing on Wednesday - really hope you get a BFP   

*Swinny* - how are you feeling PUPO lady? - not too  I hope! 

In answer to Mira's question, Reprofit will transfer up to 3 blastocysts if you really push for it, they generally transfer 2 though. And yes we are using DH's swimmers... going there a few days earlier than the donor's EC day so that we can get some frozen sperm as back-up just in case we can't get fresh on the day. 

Sorry to those I've missed -  - lots of  for all 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Very quiet on here at the moment!  

Kiwi - Nice to know its possible to cope with triplets.  Funny the coping afterwards doesn't even seem to register at the moment, more concerned with getting them here safe and sound.    Sure the coping worries will come later on!

Steph - You gtting excited??

I've got cabin fever.  May go to buy some cat food just to add some excitement to my day!

My friend came over last night and was very odd.. was all a bit strained, she just found out she preg and so we talked alot about that and was strange, like she wanted to put me down for having triplets, trying to fill my head with worries (like its not already), I don't know seemed odd and I felt quite down when she went.  

XX

XX


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab - Friends drive you mad sometimes, I think you are doing very well.  I know some triplets at my sisters children's school, they are gorgeous and very well behaved.  The mother didn't look exhausted and is very happy to have her ready made family.  So don't listen to all those negatives, lots of people have 3, what about the lady in America who has about 8 babies! (4 each pregnancy) I think.  She seems extremely well organized.  Your friend is just jealous because she secretely wants 3. !!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I wouldn't worry about your friend too much.  There could be lots of reaons.  As Beans says, triplets are interesting and exciting and she could simply be jealous - she may be pg but someone else is pg with TRIPLETS!!  Or she could be anxious herself and trying to convince herself that there is no risk at all to her, only to anyone having multiples. Some people do that - I remember years ago a friend making a point of saying how she lived in a really "safe" area compared to me; later she admitted she was scared having moved to London and wanted to convince herself she was not the one going to be mugged!  Also, if she's read the Daily Mail or something she may have come across some horror story about multiple births and taken it rather literally.  Or she could just be a bit hormonal, being pg!!  One of my sister's friends has been very negative about her having twins and it is a bit hurtful; there seems to be no reason for it at all.  I think you really need to focus on the fact that you are young, healthy and in a country where they can offer good obstretric care for those expecting multiples. You are also very educated (maybe too much so!!) on the risks and how to avoid them so you are being really careful.  You will be fine!!  

Steph - thanks so much for letting us know about Juicy!  It is such marvellous news for her to have such a great number of eggies.  Here's hoping for great fertilisation and a continuation of the 2 in, 2 frostie trend!!       

Beans - hello PUPO lady!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I will try and keep up but only have the mental capacity to remember the last few posts.

Nikki2008.  so glad your scan went well.  I can imagine it is very difficult to relax when you have bleeding.

Mirander.  I remember at one point it felt that Max was attached to one of those feeding cushions.  I spent so much time in the rocking chair with him feeding while I watched This Morning and other day time TV.  I never get that luxury any more Max just wants to watch his own programmes - generally Scooby doo, Tom and Jerry and Ben 10!

Laura.  I can imagine why going out for cat food feels exciting.  I would hate to be on enforced rest but take it while you can.  Friends are meant to make you feel good rather than low so I woudl avoid this particular person for a while and surround yourself with positive people.

Steph. Glad your plans are moving along nicely.

Popsi.  My friends have just adopted and did find the process quite slow, they quite often had to chase then found that they were glad they did as papers had gone missing etc.  They now have two beautiful children.  Good luck.

Littlejenny.  Good luck with the move.

Kiwigirl.  good luck for your appointment.

NixF01.  Glad you enjoyed the wedding, despite the rain.  Older people just say what comes into their head don't they.  I know someone's grandparent said after hearing of their grandchilds miscarriage 'oh well, probably for the best it might have been one of those mongols'  It was only because she is 87 that they are still speaking to her!

We have decided to go ahead with the Lister from next cycle which will be mid September.  If that doesn't work we will then try one cycle with donated eggs then call it a day.  Does anyone know how much the waiting list is for donated eggs?

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Laura - I agree with the other girls - she is prob just projecting her own fears onto you - add to the fact that you are quite understandably feeling very vulnerable at the mo = not great combo!! Silly girl - she will learn tho as she progresses through her pregnancy (we hope!!) I think that you having trips is just fab and you are nurturing them so very well - it's all going to go brilliantly for you!!  

A x

To everyone else good luck, well done,       etc x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well tesco was fun! Nearly cried at the checkout though as old lady was telling me how lonely she was as he husband died last year and she doesn't know what to do with hersefl... nearly invited her over to mine for tea and cakes!

Yeah I'm sure my friend has her reasons for being negative, I really should be used to by now, lots of people give you them looks and act as if I'm dying from a horrible disease as I'm having triplets. 

Just had a little bit of bleeding again, oh roll on Thursday when I can see how things are and talk with the consultant.  

Tracey - Think waiting times depend on where you are going... are you staying with the lister or going abroad?  Hopefully you won't need a back up plan though.  

Nicki - Sorry missed you earlier... so glad scan went well.  Try not to fret about the bleeding seems some of us are just prone to it! 

Ally - Thanks dear, hows you doing?

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH! Anyone want two dogs? A jack russell and a staffie? Huh? I managed to get Robert to sleep in his crib for his new routine starting today, and was just congratulating myself when they barked at the postman and woke him up!!!  
They know they're in the doghouse, but don't know why...

Still, I've got him back to sleep again, but in the lounge - not what I planned in my wild Supermum imaginings.

Laura - some friends eh? I'd consign her to the 'to see rarely' pile if I were you.   I know what you mean about feeling housebound - I went for a walk with the dogs to get out and about and it was so rainy and horrid I felt so grumpy!

That poor old lady - there's something about old people that really hurts, esp when they're lonely. The lady who died two doors away had lain dying for quite some time before she was found. Her bloody neices came down, arranged a cremation and never told any of us so we could go - they haven't been to see her in years! Bloody parasites.

Tracey - but you can get on with stuff while he watches TV - that sounds like bliss!   I've come to the conclusion I hate daytime telly.   
Good luck at the Lister! Oo, mid-September - not long!

Oh, three embies Steph - yay! Reckon you'll be preggo this time, with those odds.

Kiwi - I can't believe you were expected to look after three AND clean the house! I bet they didn't pay you enough, too.

Nikki08 - well done on the heartbeat!

Everyone else - hi!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Well the 2ww is catching up with me now. I had Reiki last night to chill me out and the lady said that while she was doing it she kept getting visualisations of bluebells. I googled bluebells this morning and they blossom in April, so fingers crossed that, that was a positive visualisation.

Ophelia   Hello. I am not bad, trying to keep busy until Saturday!! That Swedish clinic sounds good and not too expensive either.

Boppet – Step away from the HPT’s until tomorrow   I am willing it to be a  BFP for us both sweetie   

Beachy -  

Laura – Glad you are getting plenty of rest matey. Feeling any better?? Take no bl**dy notice of your friend. Fancy making you feel like that  I would definitely give her a wide berth for the time being.

Pesca – Oh I nearly fell off my chair with that one  

Juicy – Well done honey. Sending you lots of luck for 100% fertilisation    

Little Jenny   The Reiki worked a treat last night, I was soooo chilled out I fell asleep at one point. Send my love back to Kate and the twinnies xx I am glad she’s asked for another consultation. Which hospital is she under?? 

Nikki – All is sounding good   Try not to worry too much about the bleeding, my friend bled on and off all the way through her pregnancy and Finn is a beautiful and healthy baby boy.

Steph – Hello Dolly. Starting to feel a bit   now. I am wishing my life away here. I’d like to test earlier than Saturday but I know that I’ve got to go to work, so in self preservation mode I think I’m better to wait until Saturday.

Mirra – The doggies can come for a holiday to their auntie Sarah’s if you fancy  

Hello to everyone else  

Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Excellent! I'll put them on a train with their little doggie haversacks and a supply of biscuits this very afternoon!  

They're both scratching like hell - I went a bit mad after seeing the price of Frontline the other morning and bought a flea zapper which is meant to arrive today, but so far no sign. It'll be so satisfying to hear their little flea bodies fry. 

Tell us if you test early! I get all excited on test days!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes Sarah, please tell us all your testing details... are you waiting til test day 

Oh I'm having a silly crying fit at the moment, people at work have obvisouly just realised I haven't returned from leave and are texting to see how I am getting all the 'fingers crossed' etc... no idea why but just making me cry!  

Think I'll go for a lay down... must be murder she wrote or something now?!


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Swinny - My name's Sarah and the Swin is the first part of my surname.  Hmmmm, my maiden name was Taylor - much easier.

Thanks for a lovely welcome everyone!  Bizarre question and please feel free to scroll down now if you don't want TMI  

The last three days - ever since I stopped the Suprecur and Menopur my stomach has felt really bloated and tender and now I've got the most awful diarrhoea, awful headaches and a little bit of sickness.  I'm just wondering if this could be something to do with coming off the drugs??  

I also had a revelation yesterday - when I had my baseline scan, the sonographer said that she could see lots of little tiny follies waiting to be stimmed - so surely, if this is the case then things can't be all that bad!!

Thanks again for a lovely welcome xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

EVERYTHING makes one cry in pregnancy Laura! Just give in to it - you'll feel masses better for a good bawl.

SS - gosh! Lots of antral follicles? We may have to throw you off this thread! That's really good news, ducks - means you've got loads of potential for your next cycle.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Miranda - really  OMG, clinics drive me crazy!!!  I wish I'd remembered when I had my 'there's no response and not one single folly' day 10 scan!!  The clinic manager was talking about AMH testing, Menopause - she'd got me scared stiff!!  Oh well, hopefully I'll get some half decent answers tomorrow!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - antral follicles are the biz. Menopause schmenopause!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SS - Think we've all been told we're in the menopause on this thread!! Pah!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

SarahSwin - Miranda & Laura are right; if you've got plenty of antral follicles waiting that is a really good sign.  God doctors pi$$ me off sometimes (sorry nicksw if you are there)  - if everything is not 100% perfect one cycle then suddenly you are menopausal  I couldn't believe it when Boppet was told to look at DE - in her late 20s due to one single FSH test at 10.something!!  It's ridiculous.  I think as we have seen here response can really vary cycle to cycle - but don't let them write you off like that when you have had a great baseline scan!! It could well be they just need to get your protocol right!

Swinny - I am so pleased you had a reiki treatment.   so hard for you for Saturday.  At this point I said to Kate and I'll say to you - you have every reason to feel positive whatever happens on this cycle. You have shown you can produce cracking quality eggs and you have 2 frosties.  We are all   for a good result on Saturday though.      I'm not sure which hospital Kate is with but I can find out - I think it is in Halifax.  

Miranda - I'll take your doggies too!! I love dogs.  

Laura - Miranda is right - my sister currently blubs at virtually anything....

Ally & Tracey - hi there!

Nikki - pleased the scan was ok.  Try not to worry about the bleeding - I think some women just have it and some don't.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Been very tried these last few days.  I have found some blood on the pantyliner that I had for 
pressey leakage.

I know it is common in early pregnancy but it doesn't help not knowing whether its a failing preganancy or part of the preg process.

I have a scan booked for Saturday - not sure what to do - scan earlier?

Odettex


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I looked around the board and you lot seem to be the nicest...   - no, seriously, I have been a poor responder in all three medicated IUI cycles, and now I've started IVF and they put me on the maximum dose of Fostimon (450iu). I think that tells me something. Oh, and there is the age of course  , at nearly 43 I ain't a spring chicken no more. If only my head would keep up with my body  ! 
Am on day 5 of the short protocol and go in for first scan and blood test tomorrow. Have had the meanest headache since Monday morning   and am hoping this won't continue til EC. 

Will try and get used to your names and, who knows, I might just get to do some personals at some stage. 

Good luck to all of us!

xEls.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I'll introduce myself too  

I've been on the ICSI poor responders thread but I need all the PMA I can get at the moment after our first BFN and being back at work since yesterday - pah! 

We're just waiting for our review meeting next week but I got 4 follies, 3 eggs and one embie on 300 then 375iu gonal-f last time, long protocol. Not enough super glue though  

Hello! And I look forward to procrastinating with you  

Heather


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Droogie - fancy seeing you here


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Heather,

I like your ticker!   - Sorry to hear about your BFN, it is hard to take isn't it, And I s'pose you just never get used to it! 

Happy procrastinating!

xEls.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - If its just a little I really wouldn't worry too much, in these first weeks its really common and normally just the the bubs implanting.  But if its heavy or you need reassurance maybe bring the scan forward.  

Els - Glad you have 4 supportive pussy cats!   Oh and yes we are the nicest!  

Heather- Sorry for you BFN, welcome tothe thread.  

Hi LJ and Fishface. XX


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

well im gutted,was told the my only chance of a pregnancy is de route,was lied to by 1st consultant i saw who said we could have another go at ivf if we paid for drugs we used,she wasent supposed to have said that,and apparently i only have 1%chance of a pregnacy if i go again,i cant understand as my fsh was only 9,she said its all the other things that go with it,but would not go into details..de is out of qstn as its over £4,00o which we dont have,im only 42,just wanna be a mum ,scared to go down adoption route incase we get turned down,havent stoped crying since got in car to come home.....also if we want another go via nhs we have to go back to gp and ask about funding again as we had had one attempt even though 1st person said we could pay for drugs and have another go....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue, I would write to Ms Tozer and expalin you were offered this option and this is why you cancelled.  If you had not been given that option you would have continued with your IVF as you did have some little follies I believe? Some of the consultant at Barts are [email protected]! Write and complain... do it first thing in the morning and copy it to lots of people i.e HFEA, GP, PALs, Director of Barts hospital!! 

I'm not the only person who was offered this option of 'free' go if paying for drugs after abandoned so really can't see how they can offer to some and not others. Make a fuss.

Where did they get this 1% chance from?    Really this was your first attempt I believe? Did you d/reg etc? 

Really sorry you had to go through this, Grrrr.  

Don't give up Sue (unless you want too of course), they can't offer something then take it away.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

THAT was a better day! Despite my grand plan not going according to schedule, the wee man is tucked up in his crib and I can natter! Ray!

Hi Droogie! Do I remember right that your avatar is a rabbit, not a dog? So cute. Sorry to hear you're licking your wounds at the moment. But you've come to the right thread, for sure!  

Els - good luck for tomorrow's scan! It's so heart-stopping, that first one. I found on the last cycle I had more follies with each scan, so don't wory if it's not so good.

Odette - try, try, try not to worry. Easier said than done, but it's so common to bleed in pregnancy.

Laura - I FELT menopausal for the last three years, so I kinda wasn't surprised when I was told I was. Even during pregnancy I was all symptomatic of menopause. But not since the birth - isn't that weird?

Lilac - DE ISN'T your only chance - going to another clinic is! Don't stay at such a depressing place - they sound like they only care about their stats.

Hi Fishface!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lilac/Sue - I have to agree with Mirra, I was given the DE speech at my first stimming scan at Barts. I do understand though if money is an issue then you may want to fight for your NHS cycle.  BUT I did have a completely different experience going to a different clinic and not just because I got preg it was just a completly different way of being spoken to and dealt with .. how can I put it.. like a human being.. with feelings!  

Mira - Well done on the 'nearly' routine... I think thats pretty good.. you don't want him growing up all stiff and boring.    So he in bed for the night now?? Surely thats too good to be true?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh secret millionaire on at 9, like that. Worried I'm turnign into a couch spud!

Beachy - Where are you??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm here mummy to be x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome Elsbelle
I know what you mean about your head not being up with your body in terms of my age.  I am also fast approaching 43 (end November), Nothing but my ovaries feel 42.   I am about to start my second IVF in September.

Lilacbunnykins.  What clinic told you you had a 1% chance, I can't believe they can be that specific.  I was told by the Lister that all they can do is input all your info, ie last response age and tell you what percentage of live births they have had over the last x years with other people with exactly the same circumstances.  That is not the same as giving a specific percentage for a particular individual.
What clinic are you with.  
I thought that if you were over 40 there was no chance of NHS funding, or does it depend on your area?

Odette.  Sorry you are worried, I'm sure you shouldn't be but if it woudl put your mind at rest could you bring your scan forward.  Although it depends on what stage you are at, if you are too early to see a hb then nothing will really reassure you until you see that hb to if it is too early then an earlier scan might be pointless.  Try and find things to do to take your mind off it.

Have a nice rest of the evening/

Tracey


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Laura sorry to hear about your mate being weird. Triplets are an amazing journey. You have 4 heartbeats in your body right now (so please be a Diva and be Hormonal)
I've had a few nanny jobs in the past and the one I remember the most was those 3 boys. 

Steph in New Zealand the Government funded goes kinda like this.
You have to be on a waiting list for a year while on a programme with them where they monitor you and on clomid or IUI's.
You have to be a certain BMI.
Age is not a factor.
You have the choice of 4 IUI or 2 IVF cycles.


Here is my history.
I'm 34 married for 8 years with no kids. Been of birth control for 7 years and got pregnant but m/c at 6 weeks. Tried 4 rounds of clomid and 1 IUI all BFN's and then they found my problem. I have a stenotix cervix (scarring from a lap done in 89)
Yesterday I was also told like Sara that I may be menapausal. What the hell. So doing a AMH test also.
This infertility road is bull**** and the Doctors are starting to **** me off.
Apparently my E2 numbers were not that great but my FSH was 6 whatever the hell that means. (sorry I've got a bit of a potty mouth)

So I now have a stenotix cervix where sperm need an army tank to get up the canal. I have a womb that is apparently old,and my uterus linning is not thick enough so m/c is another risk.

   When it rains it pours.

Gosh I wish we could all sit down at a pub and have a few but even drinking is not reccomended.    

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, you've defo come to the right thread Kiwi! This is the only thread on FF that encourages drinking - we call red wine womb juice, as it increases blood flow to the uterus!  

Laura - yes, sadly it was too good to be true. He's up again - his windy colon keeps waking him up.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - That'll be them beans you dropped on him earlier!

Beachy - There you are!! 

Kiwi - its mind boggling all those heartbeats! Pub sounds good.

Tracey - Hello!

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just had a satisfying glass of cold milk.


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

laurab said:


> Mirra - That'll be them beans you dropped on him earlier!


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

It is only 8.10am here and having a day off work to feel sorry for myself (old womb and all) I haven't had a drink all year but I do miss the red wine for sure.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

SarahSwin - I wasn't responding at first scan and they continued injections for 2 more days and in end got 9 eggs 7 fertilised - FSH of 18 at highest, this was on puregon Injections starting of at 600iu.  They plan next time to increase dosage to very high.  Fingers crossed things will be fine for you.

Lilacbunnykins - so sorry for the position you were put in.  Ask for a second opinion which you have a right to, and push it you have nothing to lose.  Hope it works out.

Regarding funding issue on NHS - I think it is same for NI as England but don't hold me to it - You are allowed 1 cycle of IVF up to age 40, it was previously two but only up to age 38.  Changed rules in 07.  Yes I have been told i will be kicked off list if I do not get to the top by the time I turn 40 in May 09, despite being on it for 2 years.  

Rules suck!!

Hope everyone else is coping as well as can be expected Bron


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - A satisfying glass of cold milk!!?   Is that a cocktail I've not heard of?

Kiwi - Why no booze dear?  Research shows a few glasses of red wine improve your chances!  


Bron - Hello.

XX


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as the 'no booze' rule goes, I actually asked my consultant what difference lifestyle makes and he said 1% at most unless you really overdo things. I nearly whooped there and then but contained myself until I was in the car  . It felt like being given permission to live a normal life after denying myself for the best part of a year. Having said that, I am off tea and limit myself to one cup of coffee (we've got a fantastic espresso machine!) at the moment. BUT I did have a glass of wine yesterday to dim the headache - maybe not my best move! 

Hey Kiwiwgirl - like your pottymouth. Tell it like it is!

laurab, Miranda - thanks for the welcoming words, will let you know how I got on tomorrow.

Tracey - am 43 next Sunday, will let you know what to expect  

Everybody else - sweet dreams.  

xEls.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I went to my GP today hoping he would prescribe my depo shot for Friday and the estrofem tablets which I need to take before I go - he is usually so lovely/helpful but he refused to do it as he "is not a gynae and didn't want to be responsible for prescribing drugs which he wasn't sure of what they do" etc etc  Am hoping my UK clinic (EHFC formerly Holly House) will be able to help me when I phone them in the morning - am pretty sure they will as they offered to help with satellite care before if I decided to go abroad for DE - let's see if they'll keep their word!  i think I will start to get really excited once I have know where my drugs are coming from and have had the depo jab on Friday! 

wow thread has been so busy today - where to start! 

*Juicy *- 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised - woohoo you clever pair!  hope they all continue to grow and good luck for ET on Thursday!   

*Elsbelle* - welcome to the thread  good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope you have some lovely follicles    I had Fostimon for my first UK cycles and also got headaches - make sure you drink lots and lots of water as I found this really helped 

*Droogie* - you did visit us before as I have you on the Team PR list already!  So sorry you got a BFN last month  Good luck at your review meeting - hope that things will be different for you next time, maybe on a short protocol with no downregging?

*SarahSwin* - good luck tomorrow with getting answers (menopause!!? - what do they know!!?) - I agree the antral follicles news is briliiant - means you have a really good chance next time on a short protocol    hope your stomach feels better soon 

*Lilacbunnikins* - so sorry about your awful follow-up  I really can't understand how they can give you a definitive 1% chance when you definitely had some follicle activity going on, even if they didn't grow as fast as they could have done - OK at your age you would have a higher proportion of abnormal eggs but there will be *some* normal ones, it's just finding them! Like the others said, am sure you would get much better/fairer treatment at a decent clinic such as the Lister, but understand about finding the money - I would definitely not accept what that doctor has said/push back - they sound like they are far to worried about their stats and you do have rights to a full cycle of treatment once you are accepted for funding on the NHS. And you haven't had your full cycle - contact your PCT directly rather than going back to the beginning through your GP (they will already have a folder on you as they accepted you for funding) and see what they say too. Good luck hon    

*Laura* - sorry about your friend  - definitely sounds like she was projecting her own insecurities in your direction - not fair!  Secret Millionaire was good - was first one I had seen this series - such a great idea for a TV programme and does make you think! She didn't look afterwards as if Versace interior furnishing would be quite so important to her in future! 

*Odette* - sorry you have had some blood, as the others say it is common in early pregnancy but it must be so worrying  I really hope you don't get any more/that it was just implantation and that your scan will give you lots of reassurance that all is well - I would wait til Saturday if you can bear it as you will have more chance of seeing that everything is as it should be  

*Swinny* - glad you enjoyed your reiki session - bluebells sound good! when you have that baby  you'll have to find a bluebell wood (we have one near where I live, in Epping Forest) and take some lovely baby photos there!   

*Beachy* - I love milk! 

*Traceymohair* - glad you decided to go again in September - good luck!    - do you mean how long is the DE waiting list at the Lister?

*Mira* - hope the flea zapper does the trick! 

*Kiwigirl *- hope the AMH test result will give you more info about what is going on - FSH of 6 is certainly not that high and shouldn't indicate menopause  so sorry about your cervix being damanged before - that sucks  

*Beansie* - how are you feeling hon? sending you lots of    for the 

Bron, Fishface and everybody I have missed - hi 

Love to all  and lots of 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

For cat lovers - sooo cute!! I like Hoggle best 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152380.0


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

Laura-I unfortunately was a bit of a drinker. One was never enough. I was always the one at the party that got trashed so it is safer for me not to touch the stuff. (do miss it every now and again)

Steph good luck on geting your drugs.


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi laura the person who spoke to me yesterday was foreign cant even rem her name,but she was the one who scaned me,she said she had spoke to my consultant and he was the one who said i have only 1% chance,i kept saying but i had some eggs,she said well you hade a cyst,i said yes but i was told i had a few eggs,so she mummbled well you had 3 but we like 10 to which i pointed out i knew of many woman who only had 3 or 4 eggs of good quality who had ivf and ended up pregnant,she just kept saying my age was against me,but if i wanted to apply for a free go then i could and if i got funding they would treat me,my 1st go was also canceled as they said other levels they tested on me were low cant rem now what she said,im very angry that we was given false hopes of another free go and i think i will complain,if anything i want the woman who told us this to be disiplined,you cant give hopes to someone then take them away.....sadly self funding isent an opyion for us id be 45 by the time we could save that much...maybe i should write to a lottery winner see if they will give me some money lol


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

jsut a quick post before I dash off.

thanks fo rreassurance - bleeding has stopped for the time being ( just kinda brown when I wipe (sorry! to be specific).

odettexx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls and thank you for the warm welcome  

Yep, it is a rabbit in the photo, but not one of ours, they don't stay still long enough, except for ear-wanks (what DH calls the ear rubs that they love) and then my hands are busy! I did the ticker to cheer myself up on my first day back at work on Monday  

I'm starting to think about our review meeting, any ideas for questions to ask apart from the basics? I had long protocol, 300iu gonal-f increased to 375 when my lining was thinner on day 5 scan. Got 4 follies, 3 eggs, one fertilised from ICSI, one embie transferred. FSH was fine last count (6) but Antral Count was 6 and they say that is what counts for response.

I was going to ask about higher doses, short protocol, steroids for egg quality, immune testing but is there anything else. I trust my clinic to know their stuff but I don't want to think of something afterwards. DHEA isn't standard here is it? I've heard of Clomid being used too, but I'm not sure how.

Cheers m'dears  

Heather x

 to fishface, nice to see a familiar name 

PS Love the Womb Juice idea - I drank a whole bottle of it on Friday after nothing since the beginning of June, it was a therapeutic blow out


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Any news from Boppet yet?? Today was OTD 

Pesca   How you doing sweetie??

Steph   Loving your positivity for me. Keep it coming!! Only 3 more days   Fingers crossed that your clinic will help you out.

Kiwigirl – I am with you on the boozing. I was officially a binge drinker. I could go a month without a drop and then have a month’s worth in a night out!! 

Lilac – How bl**dy negative was that Consultant   Take no notice, we’ve all been told on here that we are part of the hot flush brigade and that our ovaries have shut up shop…what a load of old cr*p!! Look at the successes on here. Stick to your guns and demand another cycle, I had to fight tooth and nail with my NHS treatment.

Odette   Glad you’re the bleeding has stopped, it must be really scary. When is your scan??

Hiya Droogie   Good luck with your consultation.

Mirra   What time train will the doglets be arriving on, so that I can get to Piccadilly to pick em up??

Hello to everybody else  
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have THREE on their way, after mum and dad dropped off their hound on their way to the Midlands. Pah! Their dog just pootles about in front of you as you walk about - I won't have it!  

I want to take them out, but the weather is so crap.  

Oooh, three days! You could start the process now, couldn't you?   

Heather - your antral count can vary month to month - I'd go for a short protocol on a month where your antral count is good. I did best on a combination of Gonal F and Menopur, but if you got all those eggs on LP you might want to aim for 375iu rather than 450iu?

Odette - yay for the bleeding stopping! Brown blood is fine - just chill out. (Though I know I didn't relax for nine whole months!)

Steph =- bloody docs! Mine was the same when I asked for progesterone - it puts such stress on you. Hope your clinic come up trumps.

Hmmmn... has anyone noticed that the swear filter has been turned off on here? I noticed Kiwi's got away with words we had to asterisk before! Remember our swearathon, girlies? Where we worked out you could swear if you joined the words together?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Steph - i've fallen for the puddy cats, i want one   although my big fat tabby wouldn't be too happy  and i'd have no room in the bed!

Kiwi, droogie - had a blowout myself on saturday, first one since beginning of June, imanaged to drink myself sober, well impressed   good job really as had to carry DH home. Made him pay on sunday when he was on the sofa hungover  

Trying to keep up with you lot, can't even jot down notes on paper as find when i go to post that i can't read my handwriting    I am reading though  

Update on me - still no   since cancelled t/x 23 days ago! Had AF pain on sat and PMT, but nothing since, still EWCM. Did   yesterday, but   so called clinic. Now turns out that there aren't surprised as my lining was so thin at stimms scan! That never got mentioned! So although they were hoping it would thicken and i would have AF within 2 weeks, it obviously hasn't thickened in normal time! So not only did my ovaries under respond i now have my lining to content with  

They are hopeful it will arrive in a week, if so i have to wait for another 2 x AF and then call for next t/x to start, if it doesn't have to call once it does and they might start next t/x in 1 x AF. I have NHS 6 month time frame to keep within so it's pushing it now  

When i asked after 2nd stimms scan 3 weeks ago if i would be changed to short protocol next time they said no, they just wanted to up my dosage of stimms, so now that my lining is a problem too, should i be pushing for a short protocol   Can i do anything to improve my lining next time, did the brazils, pineapple juice and milk last time!

Now hoping AF will be delayed a bit longer so t/x will be brought forward, otherwise it'll be late October now before i start  

DH was calling me an old woman in jest last night about something completely unrelated, for the first time i turned round and replied that 'my body was acting like an old woman'.   Think it's hit me now how scared i am going to be during next t/x that my ovaries aren't going to play ball again  

Laura - can we have a new bump pic - dying to see your 3-bies  

Miranda - bob is so cute, normal is boring, you need a baby with attitude  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Were you not put on oestrogen or anything to fatten your lining? I was last cycle and it worked a treat.

I'd be wary of a clinic that won't even consider SP - did they say why?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Miranda - Nope - had bog standard NHS cycle of Synarel and Gonal F (225) on long protocol! I asked if when i did next t/x a short protocol would work better for me, the consulant said she didn't want to mess about with my next try too much and would just up my dosage. Just concerns me now that i know the lining issue. Maybe they will change their minds now   I will mention the oestrogen too, when and how do you take it?

I get the feeling that NHS cycles are just run of the mill and it isn't until you have to start paying that they are willing to implement different strategies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls ... just a real quicky will catch up better later.. can  you tell me what dhea i should order and is it 75mg a day ?? - sod it i gonna take it ..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was put on oestrogen tablets when it became clear my lining wasn't getting as fat as it should be, Fishy. I stayed on them for the first 12 weeks.
A long protocol may work - I wouldn't dismiss the idea. But not even considering the SP smells of a one size fits all approach.  

Popsi - bog standard or micronised, and get the 25mg tablets so you can adjust your dose.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Miranda - i'll make sure i'm armed and dangerous for my next call


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks mir.. how will i know if i need to alter my dose


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all - I too was wondering about what dose of DHEA to take, as I started taking 50mg about a week ago, but just found a piece of paper with DHEA - 75mg written on it by the consultant at my clinic when she suggested i took it after a poor response to stims. Littlejen wrote a great post about DHEA a bit back on this thread - i think she takes 75mg too? But as she says - it may be prudent to take a smaller dose if you're a youngster..I'm 37 but my ovaries think I'm about 50 

SarahSwin - how's it going? Firstly, as Miranda once said, the 'experts' often know f**k all - many women on this thread have proved them so wrong! I was also at BCRM for my one cancelled IVF tx, so would be interested to hear how they respond to you (as a poor responder!) I also was told by my consultant that I was probably at least perimenopausal after not responding. I found that BCRM are very reluctant to go over 300mg on stimms too - they refused for me - saying they didn't feel it helped. Well I suspect that's b*****ks - looking at doses other clinics use. I had an AMH test there, but I think I was one of the first, and they didn't know anything about it, such as which CD day it should be taken on, etc, and that there are different units of measurement of your lvels too. My AMH was v poor (0.7) and I was told that DE was my only option. I don't believe this, and am crrently hopeful I will manage to conceive naturally at some point (as others on here have done despite low AMH). So I suppose what I'm saying is, I'm not entirely convinced by the usefulness of AMH testing....
BCRM did agree to a short protocol for me if I wanted it though....could be worth looking into.... 
Generally i found BCRM great....if all goes smoothly... they seemed to be a bit thrown when it just 'didn't work' for me. Good luck hun - let us know how you get on.

Well, I'm fairly chilled about ttc at the mo - conviced that DHEA will be my best chance, so not expecting anything for at least 4-5 months to give it time to work. I did cry hysterically at the babies and children in the orphanage in Romania on This Morning today - did anyone see it? Think I am v broody - I know it sounds awful, but in the past it wouldn't upset me as much whereas cruelty to animals always traumatises me....

hi and love to you all xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls - sorry but I need a bit of reassurance (again) x

I am taking DHEA at the moment and I have heard that people feel amazing on it, I feel fine (ie not ill or hairy or particularly spotty - which is great!) but I feel incredibly emotional all the time - very up and down. Not sure if this is the DHEA or just the fact that I am not very happy at the moment! My dr wouldnt test my DHEA or testosterone so I am not sure about the balance (she wanted me to wait until I saw the reproductive endocrinologist to whom I have been referred - although I have no idea when that will come through). I just wondered if anyone else had felt like this!!?

I am going to see a counsellor in the hope that this might help a bit but its pretty hard feeling so rubbish all the time  

I went to a wedding on Saturday and it was SO hard, felt so tearful on such a positive day for the bride and groom, all about the future and having a family etc, I broke down in tears on a friend and felt so bad about it. I just feel a bit like my future used to be a picture book of happy snapshots of wonderful events and that an entire chapter has been torn out (the baby bit) and am finding it so hard to stay positive! Blah blah blah  

I think Mr Magoo and my escalating fsh have made me lose my PMA.

I am so sorry to drone on, I tried to take the advice of "if you have nothing good to say, say nothing at all"!!!!! But I had to in the end - I was going bonkers!! Sometimes its just so horrible being in your own skin isnt it!

Fish - sorry about AF - dont worry - I have the most irregular cycles and mine came back a bit late but it did come back!! 

Popsi - Dont let my thing about DHEA put you off - I am going to take it whatever it does to me!! I would eat anything if I thought it would help, and the evidence on DHEA is hotting up!! 

Odette - Sounds like snuggles going on there!! 

Hey Swinny, Fishface & Droogie!! 

Steph - hope you get all your bits and bobs in place soon - its really stressful getting everything organised, but I am sure it will all slot into place.

Tracey - Dont think it will apply to you as you will be having a GREAT cycle in September but the DE waiting list at Lister is about 18months I think - mind you there are a lot of other clinics with shorter (abroad tho I think). I was advised to get on the list and if I didnt want it when I got to the top then I didnt have to take it so maybe just pop yourself on??

Kiwigirl - welcome - get that womb juice down your neck if you want - I find a little now and then stops the big binges! 

Laura  - love the secret millionaire last night (DH protested) was it good? Dont worry about being a couch pot - I'm one and I am not carrying around 3 little ones!! 

Nix, Emma choc x 

Beach - I had a real craving for milk the other night - must be very very fresh and cold to work though x

Lilac - keep banging on those doors - it seems you have to to get what you want x

Beans  

Jo Mac - good to see you back - well done being so positive - with that attitude - who knows!! - as you will see I have the same plan but not handling it so well!!!

Love and luck to all!

A x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't worry Ally, that's what we're here for. You let it out girl   I'm sure the counsellor will help. I find weddings hard too, I went to one during DR (feeling rubbish) and cried in the car park on DH because I thought they'd be having a family next!

None of us know what chapters will be in our books when we start out but we can make sure that there'll be happy chapters, that is in our control, and counselling is a good way forward.

I've found Buddhist meditation classes have really, really helped me. Compassion for others is a central thing and that really helps me with the baby jealousy. If I concentrate really hard on how happy the other person is and forget about our situation I am really excited for them and I love the baby talk. It is still really hard when I first find out though. A lot of areas have classes.

(Hope that wasn't too new age, I'm quite a bad buddhist really  )

Heather


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Loving the bunnies getting dressed - my fat kitty cats are gonna get it next!! - must sort out a ticker to that effect!! 

Ah thanks Droogie - really appreciate that - I think meditation would be good but I am so busy with popping pills, acupuncture, yoga, relaxation techniques, writing letters to consultants that I dont know where I would fit it in. I will give it some thought though as I dont want to become bitter about other people and I already feel rather isolated in my situation.

Nothing could be too new age for me - I am up for anything!

What is your plan (other than dressing the bunnies!!)

A x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well, turns out that it wasn't a scan today but just day 6 blood test to see how I am responding to the fsh and to start me off on the Cetrotide. Was a bit disappointed to say the least  . Have to wait til Friday am now to find out how many follies I've got. Have started on Cetrotide whcih I am having to inject into the stomach - never done that before. And it itches like hell afterwards! Ah well, the things we do...

Ally - I've been taking DHEA for 7 months without any probs. Maybe your ups and downs are more to do with your situatin? It must be hard to go it alone.  Counselling is good; I go and see mine whenever I get myself into knots and need somebody to unravel the chaos.

Jo Macmillan - recommended DHEA dose for fertility is 75g - 50g in the morning and 25g in the eve.  But, yeah, you'll have to take it for at least 3 months to give it a chance to work. Have you considered acupuncture and Chinese herbs to support your body? I'm a great believer in those things   , even though they haven't done their thing for me yet. But I'm convinced my body is now in a much better state to respond to tx. 

fishface - I can't believe the NHS are so cr** - well, on second thoughts I CAN  . Thanks to them I never got a chance to have tx on nhs as they pretended nothing was wrong and I wasn't clued up about things and never pushed them for anything. So get in there and ask for what you want . SP is definitely something to look at as poor responders and older women can benefit from it (hence I'm on it, but I'm private). 

droogie, Miranda, Kiwi, Odette and everybody else (am learning names slowly  ) - hi, hope you're doing well

Over and out for now.

xEls.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

ElsBelle - so sorry that you were disappointed today - that must be so frustrating!! Mind you only 2 sleeps - try not to go crazy and good luck on Friday - Lets have lots of follies!!

Yeah I guess the ups and downs are to do with my generally insane hormones (always been that way) and the anxiety surrounding the situation. I just had yoga which was great and I feel a little better for it. I also do the chinese herbs and have only been on them a couple of weeks. I did them for a bit a while ago and dont know why i stopped - we will have to see what they do this time!! How long have you been doing them?

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Istanbul is on the TV! Ah memories!

Ally -I felt fine on DHEA, apart from the one hair that emeged on my chin!  I guess it could affect your mood.  More likely though you are just feeling a bit down.. which is to be expected.    Remember we are all here for the ups and downs.    Counselling really helped me.    Secret millionaire was ok last night, last weeks one was really lovely the guy even offered all these teenage boys a months work experience in his company which I thought was really good.

Fish - I had 3 cycle at a NHS place and they really ddn't want to deviate from there plans, although did do SP.   

Els - How odd.. enver heard of just doing bloods.. how fustrating.. still hopefully you will have a nice surprise on Friday.  

Kiwi - Tim is so relieved I'm preg as before almost every friday night I went out with work and some random person would call him from the train to explain I had been sick on there shoes and maybe I needed help getting home... he was really never that impressed.

Odette - Glad the bleeidn has stopped.

Bit nervous at the hospital tom to find out whats happening wth my babies.  PLease let them be ok.

XX

Steph - Iv'e Pmed you


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, exciting! Another scan! Good luck for tomorrow L!

Ally - I think feeling teary is normal for us IF ladies, though keep an eye on it. I do think if you're mid-30s or under you only need 50mg, or it could go the other way. However, it's still a very low dose.

Els - oooh, how frustrating!   Hope Friday's scan reassures you.

Popsi - your body will let you know, or you could do what I did and get your GP to test your testosterone levels after a bit - check they're not too high. Though nicks reckons having slightly raised testosterone helped get her preggers!

Jo - I can't watch animal cruelty either - it kills me. There was a thing on the fur trade on the other night, where they showed an animal being skinned alive. Ugh - I just can't bear it.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - Thanks hon - on top of everything else I am a big worrier and if I am not worrying about IF I am worrying about whether I am bleating on about how I am feeling too much on FF!!! I guess thats not really the point of FF though!! I am awaiting the hair on my chinny chin chin - mind you it is bound to catch me unawares!! 

Oh a look at the babes tomorrow - this is fab - all will be well - say hi from me!!! 

I watched Secret Mill last week - loved it - loved that guy - he seemed so down to earth and had a lovely family etc  

Mir - Thanks hon - just trying to work out what feeling normal is like!! Before January I was pretty confident, loved people and socialising, felt attractive sexy (obviously not all the time) etc and it all seemed to go the day the first consultant told me I had gone through the menopause!!! Its such a battle keeping up the PMA! How are you and that little lad of yours getting on??

A x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe I spent ages on a post to find that it hasn't appeared.  I must have pressed delete instead of post or something.  
Maybe it is the red wine you have all just made me drink (I just had to have one after reading all the posts about it!)

Laura.  I love your description of your Friday nights out before the pregancy!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I bet it will be such a relief to see those three heartbeats again.

Ally, I have been taking 25mg of DHEA three times a day for about 5 weeks now with no positive or negative symptoms.  I have sent you another PM.

Elsbelle.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

A have a question for a friend - gyne related but not fertility.  She is 40 (has two children if that is relevant) and for the last 5 months had such heavy periods that she can't even make the 45 min journey to work without soaking through the thickest pad available and then soaking her trousers.  She has had an ultrasound at NHS hospital and just been told they didn't find anything.  It can't be normal can it?  Any ideas on what she can ask to be looked at or test for next?

Odette, I'm glad the bleeding has stopped.  Good luck for your scan.

I had an appt at the Lister today for a blood test (AMH), I went to get the bus back to work in Waterloo but ended up on a bus going the wrong way - I didn't notice for 20 minutes until I realised that I didn't know where I was!!!

I can't remember any of my lost post.

Tracey


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

laurab - hope everything's gonna be fine for you and the lil'uns  

Ally - me and dh started Chinese herbs in February and according to the practitioner we have both improved. Hopefully enough to have decent swimmers  and a cosy womb for embies to snuggle in .

Watched Secret Mil on catch up tv tonight - like last week's better; he seemed to connect on a different level. Now off to watch recording of yesterday's Holby which I'm hopelessly addicted to! But first I refill my hot watter bottle. Feel like a little old lady tonight.  

xEls.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir - Tom is a 'proper scan' that was booked ages ago so I have a tripel appointment so won't be rushed I hope.  

Ally - Yes man on last weeks millionaire was adorable... shame he's married with 5 kids!    Think I could be classified as  a 'worrier' too! 

Tracey - Hope you enjoyed your trip round london!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Tracey also about your friend, 2 ladies at work have had similar things (both early 40's) so think it may be a hormaone thing, I know one had a coil of some description fitted and the other i think ended up having some lazer surgery done, hopefully back to work tom so I will try to ask them... I know they have very heavy long frequent periods that caused them alot of probs.  X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - yep i have been told that periods can get very heavy/ very light as we get older x but as we all know she must keep on at dr's till she is happy with the answer.

Laura - shall we be warriors instead!!! 

Thats brill about triple scan - make sure you get the full quota!!

Cant type anymore holding laptop in one hand and typing with other as cats have taken over chest and lap x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

just a quickie so apologies in advance if I miss anybody!!

*Boppet* - any news yet hon? Hoping it was a BFP for you this morning   

*Juicy *- good luck for transfer today, soon-to-be-PUPO-lady!   

*Laura* - good luck for scan tomorrow    I saw the Francesco programme on Istanbul tonight too - definitely made me want to go back, and I've already been there 3 times! 

*Odette* - glad the bleeding has stopped  - when is your first scan?

*Lilacbunnikins* - definitely contact your primary care trust directly and tell them one of their contractors (your hospital) is not delivering on the goods (one full cycle of IVF) as promised - good luck hon, we're all behind you   

*Droogie* - good luck for your follow-up meeting - list of questons sounds good - when is it?
*
Swinny* -        - there you go!

*Fishface* - hope AF holds off a bit longer so that you can cyle earlier  

*Jo* - I took 75mg DHEA - spaced them out through the day though as they made me feel a bit jittery (like too much caffeine) if I took them all together. Good luck!   

*Mira* - GPs!!! 

*Ally* - sorry you are so down - sending you a huge    - never feel bad for moaning on here - that's what we are here for!

*Els* - sorry you didn't get to see how your follies are doing today - good luck for Friday!   

*Tracey* - that bleeding definitely doesn't sound right, even if it is normal for over 40s, hopefully they could do something to treat it? (hormones? - tablets or a hormone-releasing coil?) - I would tell her to push for more than just an ultrasound as investigation - maybe a laparoscopy/hystoroscopy - to check for endometriosis and that her womb doesn't have anything like fibroids. Is she in lots of pain too?

As for me, my former UK clinic were really lovely when I contacted them this morning and have agreed to prescribe and get one of their nurses to administer the depot jab on Friday morning, and also prescribe the estrogen tabs, so that's sorted out - relieved! 

Steph xx


----------



## Kiwigirl* (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeepers there is heaps of girls in this group.  It sucks cause when I come on your all tucked in bed.

Fishface-I'm in you exact same shoes. I'm cd33 and no AF, cramps and I swear she's here but nope. Also wanted to do a short cycle and the Doctor said no and said if this next one is **** then we will do it and they are doing the same drugs but doubling Gonal F. It pisses me of that they are really blasay about all this yet also telling me I don't have many eggs left.  . I kinda feel like the eggs I do have are worth more that gold and lets not **** around with this.   

Steph-The kitten are damn CUTE. I have 2 persians and they are my children for now.

Droogie-I am learning Buddhism, am also a bad buddhist but you gotta start somewhere. The mindfullness, breathing and learning to be in the now is helping heaps. Just need to stop swearing and stop being jelous of fertile people.

Heather-good luck with the Doctor's.

Swinny and Laura it seems we have (had) the drinking curse. I find it's just better I stay away from it. I wish I could drink a couple but 2  would just get me in the party mood and nothing could stop me from getting housed.  

Sorry for everyone I've missed, still learning everyones names.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan and appt this morning


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Laura - Good luck from me too   

Juicy - Good luck for ET today   

Boppet - Got everything crossed for you   

Steph - Am sooo excited for you for your next cycle. I really hope this is the one   

Mira - Glad Robert is doing just fine.  Did you get your doomoo seat?  They don't do them in HK so I asked baby2K how much it would be to get one sent over and they quoted me £97....just for the postage!!  Errrr, I think I'll manage without one, thanks!

Swinny - Have you done any early testing  Sending you lots of    for Saturday  

Beach - How are you doing?

Tracey - I've done that before on the buses - I just seem to switch off when I get on one and then before I know it I don't even know where I am!  Good luck for your AMH result.  When do you get the result?

Hello to everyone else - I'm really struggling as there are so many of us now.  It's bloody hot here today - have been out and about this morning but the heat has forced me back indoors.  

 to you all xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Emma, lovely to hear from you, I'll swap some heat for this rain we've got.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I could do without the rain too - it is so horrible - need to go out and take some photographs tomorrow too and just crossing fingers that it stays dry!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Beach - you're on    I can't walk 100 yards without getting a sweaty top lip - it's just so grim


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!!

I got my DHEA and testosterone levels back (after about 4 months' DHEA - 75mg daily) - the BUPA doctor called me, which was nice. Both are just slightly raised - DHEA should be no higher than 7.18 and was up at 8.3 and testosterone should have been no higher than 2.6 and it was 2.9 (although to be fair the last test scale I had gave 0.6-2.9 as the normal range). I don't know the actual unit measurements in either case. Doc has told me to stop taking it for 3 months and then re-test. I did check and the DHEA is the female range so I'm not being fobbed off with the "36 year old" range.

I was actually quite surprised my DHEA was high cos the range is so vast but doc said it was probably normal to high in the first place, which is why it has gone up!

Nothing to worry about but "younger" (mid-30s) ladies here might want to bear this in mind. I may have rushed into taking too much. Not quite sure what I'll do - I don't necessarily want to stop taking it entirely since I think "high end of normal" levels of both DHEA and testosterone are good. However, I think I'll cut back to maybe 25mg daily and then do the saliva test in another month.

Bron gave this link to saliva tests so if your doc won't do the testing for you or you'd rather not go to them then you can still get tested inexpensively.

http://www.nptech.co.uk/index.html

Hello to everyone especially the newbies. Will do more personals later but just a couple of things I wanted to respond to.

Sue - I am really sorry you had a cr%p consultation. As everyone has said PLEASE do challenge this. You had some follies; you had a normal FSH and you were told you could get another go if you paid for the drugs you used. Thus you are entitled to it!!! There was no need to tell you your only hope was DE and I absolutely fail to see how they can tell you a percentage chance of pregnancy when you never even finished a cycle. You might have produced cracking quality eggs for all they know!! Also, as Tracey says, these "percentage chance" things are actually pretty meaningless. There is so much they don't know that just tapping in what they do and getting a percentage is not going to tell you much! My sister was given a very low chance based on her age (ok a bit younger than you at 3 and her worst FSH (much worse than you at 22) but she got pg with twins on her first IVF.

Jo M - I am glad you are not giving up hope. Jennig here had a very low AMH and got pregnant naturally and also check out the below link - (I sent it to Ally before to give her some inspiration). Interesting to note that these two ladies had "undectable" AMH levels and got pg. Equally, I saw someone post on this site who had very very low AMH (as well as high FSH) - she used DE, after which she got pg naturally!! All these tests have their limits!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17562340

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie as have to go to follow up appoint,

Fishface, we're at the same clinic if I remember rightly, I asked them about SP when my cycle was cancealled, they told me they had better rates with LP and only used SP for cancer pts who didn't have much time? 

Am having follow up today though so will ask!

Hello to everyone else and  

Sx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all - wow, there is some sun in Devon today!

Littlejenny - thanks so much for that link - it does give me hope. I'm not giving up! 

Ally - i'm so sorry you're feeling so down. I've only just started the DHEA so can't comment on the impact on emotional levels just yet, but you have been through so much recently - this IF business is awaful - it can feel like knock back after knock back, can't it? I know this is so much easier said than done, but can you consider 'giving yourself time off' from trying to conceive, just a few months maybe? I totally understand if you can't comprehend this at the moment - feel free to tell me to f**k off. This is my current approach, but I know there was a time when I couldn't do this. Now, apart from taking DHEA I'm just trying really really hard to get on with life, with the hope it will happen when I'm not expecting it....IF took over my life for too long, and I decided I want my life back now. Please don't think for a minute that I'm saying its easy, or even the right thing for you - I can't begin to imagine what you've been through. Just be gentle with yourself hun - you deserve it after everything you've been through. 

Laura - good luck with the scan today - hopefully you'll get the reassurance you need. God, I need a night out like one of your old friday nights. Tim sounds very long suffering like my DP! Having said that, he was completely trollied last night and I had to try to get him up the stairs to bed when he passed out on the sofa. Grrrrr! maybe I'm the long suffering one.....

Tracey - good luck on your AMH test. But if it's not the result you are hoping for, please don't despair, there is some evidence to suggest that AMH levels can fluctuate..and also, as Little Jen says, there are people on here with very low AMH tests that have conceived. Re. your friend with the bleeding - i agree with Steph that it could be a fibroid - I had a tangerine sized one on the outside of my uterus that didn't show up on an ultrasound - had to have an internal ultrasound to detect it.

Elsbelle - thanks for the info on the DHEA doseage. I am a bit sceptical about chinese herbs and acupuncture, I have to admit! I'm only taking DHEA because of the success many girls on here have had with it - think I need to see real evidence before I'll try something. Good luck for tomorrow - lets hope there's loads of follies - thinking of you...

Droogie - i LOVE the ticker. Poor bunnies!!!!!!

Boppet and Swinny - I'm rooting for your BFP's!

Hi Kiwigirl, Steph, EmmaChoc, Beach Girl and anyone else I've missed.

love,
Jo x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quickie from me as I am at work. Had a rubbish day yesterday as I got some backache and crampy pains so I thought it was all over again. Anyhow, put my feet up when I got home from work and I am fine today.

Still not tempted to test early and Paul has actually hidden all of the HPT’s that I’ve bought.

Thought I’d let you all know that Boppet got her BFP, so that’s fab news. Another BFP, let’s hope I keep up the good work come Saturday.

Laura – Good luck with the scan this morning.

Hello to everyone, sorry for the lack of personals but gotta get back to the grindstone.

Love 
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Swinny - thanks for letting us know about Boppet!!  What fantastic news.  Still cannot believe that poor lady was given the DE speech!  Let's hope we get the same news for you on Saturday!!  Kate has AF type pains in the second week of her 2ww too...     

Tracey - I agree with Jo M on the AMH test.  You have to remember there is a lot they don't know about this test.  Until very recently everyone would swear blind it didn't fluctuate.  Plus they still don't know how it fits in with other hormones and what other (non hormonal) factors can influence it (e.g. weight, other health issues, nutrition, stress etc.). Another thing which really annoys me is that the US wesbites will go on about how extensively it is used in Europe and we are all told how extensively it is used in the US!!  Bear in mind too its accuracy can be a little off - this is a VERY sensitive test and the slightest temperature fluctuation etc. can cause an erroneous result, especially at the low levels of AMH seen in women.  This is the main reason why it has not yet been approved by the FDA in the US - it is only 70% accurate and just doesn't meet the FDA requirements!  The other reason is that there are still no uniform "norms".  The big repromedix lab in the US has 0.7-3.5 as being the "normal range" (this is ng/ml - multiply by 7.14 if you are on the pmol scale).  I was simply told "in 96 normal women AMH ranged from 1.24-9.4 ng/ml" (clear as mud then!!).  I think the Lister will tell you 2-7 or so is ok, CHR in the US (where a lot of the DHEA research is being done) regards 1.5 and above as "normal", at Glasgow Reproductive you are told that 5-15pmol (0.7-2.1 ng/ml) is "normal", then you get the scale you usually find on the internet which tells you 15 pmol is about the minimum you want etc. etc. etc.  I have had 3 AMH tests and got a totally "off" result once (and the other 2 were different enough to show that it does fluctuate and in my case increased with age!!) - the clinic just put the random one down to "lab error" but that is frankly not good enough when the implication is that this test is (a) accurate and (b) doesn't fluctuate.  Hence, I would personally never rely on a single AMH result!  The other thing I would say is that there are no "age-specific" norms for AMH either.  You KNOW that you are going to have fewer eggs than a 25 year old without an AMH test but, given that there are no clear norms anyway, age related norms are likely to be a long way off!    

Ally - I too am very sorry you are feeling so low.  As Jo says, you really have been through the mill and need to look after yourself.  

will do more personals later - am getting through them gradually today!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo Macmillan said:


> Ally - i'm so sorry you're feeling so down. I've only just started the DHEA so can't comment on the impact on emotional levels just yet, but you have been through so much recently - this IF business is awaful - it can feel like knock back after knock back, can't it? I know this is so much easier said than done, but can you consider 'giving yourself time off' from trying to conceive, just a few months maybe? I totally understand if you can't comprehend this at the moment - feel free to tell me to f**k off. This is my current approach, but I know there was a time when I couldn't do this. Now, apart from taking DHEA I'm just trying really really hard to get on with life, with the hope it will happen when I'm not expecting it....IF took over my life for too long, and I decided I want my life back now. Please don't think for a minute that I'm saying its easy, or even the right thing for you - I can't begin to imagine what you've been through. Just be gentle with yourself hun - you deserve it after everything you've been through.


Jo thanks very much - I would certainly not tell you to F off - I completely agree - I need to snap out of it and get on with life x Its hard to take timeout though as my Drs have told me that I have HAD the menopause in Jan!!! Then my AF came back and they refuse to back down and say they are wrong (even if that would help me immensely) because of their own egos!! I missed AF for 4 months and it has been back for 4 months - so scared even about waiting till Oct/ Nov incase it packs up again!! I think the Drs are wrong this time but it is difficult to get what they have said out of my head (this was Hammersmith by the way not the Lister - the Lister think I am perimenopausal!!)

Anyway I contacted a counsellor today so that is a move in right direction x

Girls - I need some advice - we have a wedding in NY in October and I want to have a HOT holiday around it near to NY - cant find anywhere hot in October thats close though - its a real crap time of year x But I really really need a break and October is when it needs to happen before tx - any ideas welcomed!!

Steph - Well done with getting all sorted - this is great news - fulls speed ahead then!! x

Emma - lucky I am not in in HK I am so fat I would have terrible chaffing on inner thighs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Laura - waiting here with baited breath (spelling )

Swinny - Good luck!!!!   

Boppet - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!   (love a chance to get me pom poms out)

Little Jen - As usual you are a complete ray of light - your research is incredible - and very appreciated!!! How was the move?? Have you bought out IKEA yet?? I have loads of IKEA stuff - all meant to be semi temporary when me and DH moved in together 5 years ago!!!

Hey Tracey, Mir, Nix, Purple, Fishface, Elsbelle and all the other lovely PRers!

x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Crikey that was a marathon to get through in a lunchtime  

Good/bad news from me AF seems to be on its on way at last thank god, tummy grumbles today and discharge seems to be changing. Typical, just when i wanted it to hold off a little longer so they would bring t/x forward a month. Now looking at late October. I'm going to go  

Found myself comparing myself to a cow last night after watching the Jimmy's farm spinoff! They were doing cow IVF, commented to DH that i saw myself as a cow now and he replied "you've always been one"   Then got extremely ****** with the cow cause it had 10 embryo's, how warped is that  

Jo - i'm terrible with animal cruelty, went past a roadkill this morning and couldn't work out what it was, my heart was in my mouth!

Kiwigirl - clinics shouldn't be able to be so flippant about t/x when we should be given the best protocol and associated drugs etc to help our individual needs   They shouldn't just play with each cycle!

Ally - any thoughts on the Caribbean or Florida, not too far away and nicely hot  

Purple - thanks for enlightening me on the JR's politics, i know i had an argument with them when they first mentioned cancelling my last t/x because they don't like to go forward with only one folly EC either. I suppose most clinics are just trying to keep their percentages up. Let me know if you get an answer. How have you got on with the nurses, the one i had last time i'm not sure if i'm too enthused with or not, maybe it was just she was the one giving me the bad news  

 to everyone else


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I would be really p1ssed off with the cow too!!

Florida and Caribbean - worried it may be hurricane season!! Also (and I know it is silly panic mongering but I have been put off Carib after that shooting - so horrific - but I guess there are quieter islands with less crime).

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

oops quickly posted as i was being watched!! meant to say sorry about AF but if it is any consolation I am having to wait till Nov to let the DHEA do its bit - its driving me nuts too!! x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Ally, we can go   together.

We were really upset to see the shooting in Antigua, we got married there 13 years ago and it was the most peaceful place you could visit, we were hoping to go back at some time, but now that idea doesn't seem so idylic   

I think the hurricane season in the caribbean is usually June - October time - you should be ok   We want to have hols before next t/x but are waiting on MIL selling her house to provide funds, she wants to give us a small amount of proceeds but hasn't told us how much, can;t really ask how much she's planning on handing over   sale goes through mid september, would be lovely to have something to look forward to during limbo t/x time


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Fish - so sorry about Antigua - so incredibly sad and really must change the way you think about it. 

Go on - just be up front with MIL just say "look - you said you were going to give us some dosh - can you please let us know exactly how much it will be because we have spent it mentally already" He he!!!  

If we went to Carib at beg of Oct it could be dodgy - couldnt it? 

A x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - If any doctor says you have been through the menopause then ask them to give the medical definition of menopause.  I think you will find it is your last AF. Accordingly, since you have had AFs since Jan, you cannot medically have gone through the menopause in Jan.  It is ridiculous and personally, I think it is the sign of a bad doctor when they cannot admit they are wrong!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

We went in June and were told that was start of hurricane season, thinks it's like anywhere you go, there's always the chance  

Think DH would   me if i did - must admit have been tempted on more than one occasion   We had to change the moving subject last time as her new place isn't ready and we got the 'can i move in with you?' question - frightened the life out of us


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope I dont speak out of turn but I wouldnt back down on the mum moving in with you - this will not help your concieving!!! 

A x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Girls

Don't know if you can help me with some advice.  I have just had my second IVF cancelled due to low follies response. The first IVF i got 3 follies, 2 eggs and neither fertilised so didn't make it to ET. This IVF I had 3 follies (today is day  all small so doc cancelled the cycle today.  Devastated.... told only option is donor eggs. My DH has "excellent sperm" and my bits and pieces are all ok.  Had a 4D follicle scan which stated i had 14 follicles but they don't develop and it appears i don't response to the drugs.... Not sure what to do... have a follow up in Sept but feel as if its the end of the road........  

Nova


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nova   can't answer your questions on this one as i am in limbo waiting on next t/x with everything crossed that i will respond this time. I can imagine how you are feeling, i'm sure someone will come along with some good words of advice  

Ally - don't worry, not an option, i think i'd be in the looney bin within a week, love her lots, but it is NOT going to happen


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Nova   very sorry to hear about your cancelled tx. I was cancelled after 20 days stimming!! So I understand how you feel. If it is any consolation you will feel better than you feel today but it takes a little time. It sounds strange that you had so many antral follies but got such a low response - what dosage were you on? Was it a long or short protocol. What day did you cancel on? There are so many different approaches to IVF to treat all kinds of different responses, please do not give up, ask questions here and you will build up a picture of what to say to the Dr's when you see them next. There are many girls on the PR thread who had cancelled tx and then went on to concieve (one lovely lady is even carrying triplets!!)

Big hug - its a horrible old afternoon - snuggle up on the sofa with a hot drink and watch something mindless on TV - tomorrow is another day and in a little while you will be back fighting!! 

A x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Nova - I too want to send you a big hug  . Most of us on here have experienced having a tx cycle cancelled, and its awful. Do take care of youself. As others will say much more eloquently than I can, there's loads of options before DE - don't believe the bloodydoctors!   (hoping I'll get away with that due to lack of space!) Have you heard of / considered DHEA? If you read back through this thread, there's loads of info on this, and lots of girls on here have achieved a BFP after taking DHEA, despite Dr's gloomy prognosis, and DE speech. I gather there are also many different drugs combinations, doses that can help poor responders too - maybe try a different clinic if yours isn't open to this? And as Ally says, maybe consider a short protocol - often us poor responders don't do well when we shut our already struggling ovaries down by down regging, as they seem to struggle to get going again.(Very scientific language, I know! Get me, Dr Jo!  )  I've learnt loads on this thread about what can be done - I would urge you not to rush into DE if its not what you want until you've absorbed some of the info from this thread. Good luck hun - we're here for you. #

Ally - I wasn't saying you have to 'snap out of it' at all! That wasn't what i meant. I would never be so insensitive (I hope!) I do understand what you mean about feeling like you're running out of time though. My mum started the menopause younger than I am now, so I suspect I maybe on borrow time too.... Great news about the counsellor.  

Fishface - oh god, don't talk to me about roadkill!   The number of times I've nearly driven off the road trying not to look at it, as I've been known to get hysterical - not good when driving. DP has no sympathy - I get even angrier then as he shoots, so kills things for pleasure! (admittedly, only pheasants, partridges, but its bad enough.) Unfortunately we get loads of roadkill around here - the worst was a beautiful red deer, and I couldn't look, but tortured myself by worrying that she wasn't dead and needed putting out of her misery...and I didn't help her....

Oh, i need to stop this, the tears are coming. I'm pathetic.

love to you all.

jo x

PS Laura / Elsbelle - any news yet?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Jo - drove past a dead cat a couple of months back coming into our village, it was during my t/x so i was an emotional wreck anyway. I couldn't stop as it was a narrow road, no nearby houses i could have tried, couldn't bear to look at it (as my sisters cat got run over a few months back) and spent days really beating myself up that i didn't stop. Kept thinking how my niece felt after her cat didn't come home.

Doesn't help that my sisters cat was the brother to my beloved pussy Twiglet  

You've got me going now too


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo Mac - Dont worry hon - lost in translation - I wasnt thinking you were saying that at all - your post was LOVELY and I really appreciated it!! I need to snap out of it for my own sanity - I used to be fun and I have been so odd for the past 6 months! I want me back!!!! So dont worry at all - you did nothing wrong in saying what you said - Snap out of it was note to self!!!!  

Just going to read all other posts now and respond!! A


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

See Nova - I told you it was a good idea to come on this thread! Good Luck.    H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nova - hi there and welcome!  I think you'll find a number of ladies here who have been through a cancelled cycle only to be successful later on with the right protocol and a supportive clinic.  I don't know what they have you on (short or long protocol) and don't know what doses they tried but my main comment would be that it is a little early to write you off given your relatively young age and the fact that they haven't, by the sound of it, done much work in tweaking your cycles.  To be honest, I think it sounds as though you need to go to another clinic and see what they have to say since a fresh approach can really help.  Please don't believe that your only hope is donor eggs.  Several people here have been given the "DE speech" (my sister was given it before she'd even cycled!!) but gone on to have successful pregnancies.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Jo - no news, thanks for asking. Tomorrow morning is the scan but after the blood test on day 6 they said estrogen levels were a bit low, but not to worry it's early days yet. I'm really trying to stay positive and do the Zita West thing   - visualisation (difficult word!!) and stuff - but can't help being worried about how it'll all turn out. Especially as I'm feeling pretty rubbish most of the time  . You know, headache, spaced out, teary (please don't talk about dead cats anymore ) ... - luckily my boss has agreed that I can leave work early until tx is over. Yesterday I happily deleted all discussion threads in my email until I realised they were actually all emails in my inbox  . Grr! Also, I am getting clumsier by the day - is that normal? Or am I just going cuckoo? - Well I hope the scan will put my mind at rest, at least temporarily .

Nova - welcome to the PRs, they're a great bunch  . I'd echo everything that has been said here; if you haven't tried SP, maybe give that a go. You're only young, hun, and from your profile it seems there's nothing obvious wrong with you? Maybe even consider seing an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility (find them on www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/practition.html ). I like to think that it helped me. At the very least it felt like I was doing something positive instead of just waiting for the docs to tell me what to do.

fishface - can I come on your Carribean holiday . Desperately need some serious sunshine or else I'm gonna throw myself in front of a bicycle! British summer - bah humbug  !

xEls.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

fishface
Sorry to hear about your tx.  When I had my first cycle of IVF in July my two follics which were not deemed big enough for EC.  They extended my treatment by two days and this seemed to have worked as in the end i got 9 eggs , 7 of which fertilised.  This was with high FSH of 18.  Maybe ask them at review about changing treatment plan, but I am no expert.  I was however on high dose of meds, Bron


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi all!
Sorry not been posting but have been reading all your news! For all you DHEA'ers keep up the good work - we could do with a few more BFPs!   My DHEA bub has learnt to turn over and is keeping me very busy!
Nova - what is your FSH? Have you ever had AMH done? As Jo mac says it might be worth looking into DHEA. I too had IUI for 'unexplained' infertility which turned out to be 'uninvestigated' as alot of them are. I notice you are in Staffs - I went to a very good clinic in Wolverhampton (think they have branch in Stoke now). 
LB - any news??
Bron, Els,fish, Ally - hello all!  
Swin - hang in there hun, I'm routing for you!   
Steph - glad you are all systems go!  
Mirra - how is the vibrating chair? And what is this doomoo thing you keep on about? 
Ems - glad you are home safe. Sorry about the weather - horrid when you are big and fat!  
Hi Beachy - how's the milk? 
LJ - our new honorary doc!   
Have chased our cat with the broken leg twice round the garden today    keeps escaping!
Love to all   
Nicks


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi

I am new to this thread and am apparently a 'poor responder'.

I had first IVF back in April which failed and was on a dosage of 375 Menopur which was then increased to 450 for about the last week of injecting. The cycle was nearly cancelled but we went ahead with it and had 5 eggs, three of which fertilised and two were put back but obviously didn't 'take' and the other one wasn't suitable for freezing.

So, we are going for another round of IVF, this time short protocol and on a dosage of 450 Menopur.  My AMH was 4.4 and my FSH was normal (tho I don't know what the stats were).

I suppose I'm just wondering is this the highest dose of Menopur I can have and is there anything else I can do to improve my chances...I have seen DHEA mentioned a few times but don't know what it is or much else....

Any help appreciated


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Just quick update from me as shattered (went back to work this afternoon)..

Well they didn't do a big details scan as they only did that last week so I only had a litle check up of them, they couldn't find the seperation of sac no.1 which could mean that its healed or could just mean the baby was leaning on it!  Back in 2 weeks for anoher scan.

Feel quite anxious as i didn't have cervix measured today and so that wil ake a gap of 3 weeks between cervix scans which worries me.  Already starting to convince myself that its shortening and I'm about to go into labour... wonder if I can get cervix measured privately somewhere?  Any ideas?

Also we discussed 'the stitch', she said she will need to decide after the next scan at 18 weeks if she is going to do one as after 20 weeks its gets quite risky with trips... there is the risk of infection and m/carriage but only quite small. 

Oh and I'm anemic too, so juts started iron tabs. 

Also dr is signing me off work at next consult so only few more days at work left.. scarey.  Work been great I told them I'm not allowed to use public transport and I now have a parking spot in the hospital... oh I feel so important! And I can work from home when I want too as well. Oh and one of the nurses bought me a lovely maternity top from gap too!

Swinny - Tim hid the HPT too but I just went and bought more!!! He did catch me on that morning squashed up against the window in the kitchen checking out my line!! Caught red handed!    Got everything crossed for you.

Catch up with everyone tomorrow.   Must sleep.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Been for my scan - talk about poor responder: NOT A SINGLE FOLLIE! They've taken another bloodtest to check whether anyhting is going on there but it looks like there's a strong possibility that tx will be cancelled this afternoon. Needless to say that I'm devastated. - Typical, really, since last night I allowed myself for the first time to imagine what it would be like holding my baby, taking it for walks - all in the cause of 'positive thinking and visualisation' as it's supposed to help. Pah!
More than anything I am angry with my body for letting me down so badly but, unfortunately, I'm stuck with it and cannot trade it in for a younger model. Maybe it's time to give up and move to DE. Who knows.
Will let you know the final verdict.

Over and out! xEls.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Elsbelle - I was so sorry to read your post! Big Big Hug to you hun -  . 

I just hope and pray for you that the blood test shows something promising this afternoon. .

As for DE - its probably too early to think about that just yet - you need time to gather your thoughts and get over the disappointment if the tx is cancelled this afternoon. I know time is of the essence, but I guess you have more time if you do decide to go with DE, so try not to rush into anything. I can't remember, are you taking DHEA? May be worth considering - talk to your Dr about it?

I know there's nothing much I can say to make you feel better - but we are all here for you, and rooting for you. Let us know about your blood test results - I'll keep absolutely everything crossed for you poppet.

lots of love, jo xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Els, you poor thing. This was your first IVF though - there may be things you can do to improve things for another try.

What drugs were you on?

Laura - so relieved everything's ok with the trips! Cor, you're leaving work early - yaroo!

Hi Lola! 450 is the highest dose at a lot of clinics, but abroad they are a bit more flexible - however it hasn'r been conclusively shown to have more effect to go any higher. You could try a few months of DHEA to improve your chances, as it seems to boost the quality of your eggs.
You shouild find a dramatic improvement with the short protocol in the number of eggs, but quantity isn't necessarily quality.
Are you on zinc, selenium, and L-arginine? I'd recommend all those too.

Nicks - oo, turning over! I think I'll be having heart attacks when my DHEA babe does that.
He started on his Gina Ford regime yesterday and did very well... of course today is going less well...
I didn't win the vibrating chair in the end - and the Doomoo baby bean bag seat hasn't arrived   Need to email the seller and put a rocket under their bum methinks.

Nova - my first tx was cancelled as I only had one follie. I went on to short protocol and got four eggs twice. There's always something else you can try to get it all working.

Sarah - got everything crossed for you tomorrow!

Hello to all!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Laura - no wonder you've been feeling so crappy if you're aneamic - take it easy girl. Sounds like being signed off work will be a good thing - if I remember rightly you're a social worker too aren't you? Can be quite stressful at times, and you don't need that.

Lola - hi, and welcome. So sorry to hear you were disappointed with your last cycle. I don't know whether this will make you feel better or not, but i actually think 5 eggs is a pretty good result - I would have been delighted! Upping the dose and changing the protocol should make a difference next time though. There's been loads written on here about DHEA - Little jenny wrote a very comprehensive and understandable post on DHEA which should answer all your questions - I think it might be in Part 50 or 49, have a look back. There have been some really good results on DHEA for poor responders, so it might be worth a go. Good luck with your next tx cycle - keep in touch.

jo xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Els - sorry to hear that   How many days stims have you done? Was your FSH up or down before this cycle. As Mirra says there may be room for improvement esp as it was your first cycle  
Mirra - I do Gina in the evenings but if she's still asleep in the morning at 8/830 then I am too!   I'm not a morning person. We're not doing bottles at all now either its too much hassle for mummy!   
Hello Jo Macca - hope you have some success on your DHEA/trying naturally - I recommend it!  
LB - glad the 3 are OK! Hope you get on OK on the iron - reckon we will be back on the topic of bowels before long!..... 
Swin -  
Nickster


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Robert woke at 6am today - an hour EARLY   I've been trying to bring him back into the routine all morning! Hopefully he'll do the lunchtime nap ok, as I have a bath run and going cold. Wonder if Gina does home visits?

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Not posting much at the mo, as last week in work before hols, and had funeral monday, big work meet tues/wed and clinic appoint yesterday, so hell of a week

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you all

Fishface, I think we've been really lucky with our nurses at JR, only seen two and they look like the friendliest of the bunch, Danielle is the sweetest nurse I think I've ever met, and as me and hubby spend all our working lives with nurses, that says alot   The other nurse we've had is Nikki, she is pleasant and very efficient, she did both follie scans and delivered bad news, but in a way glad it wasn't Dani as I would have broken down with her.

Regrding our consult yesterday, we seen Christian Becker, who was really good and explained alot. He says that they do not have as much success with the SP at the clinic and so tend to persist with LP. We are lucky I think in that they are going to go ahead on my next cycle. He said, everything other than the stims was within normal range, my FSH was 8.4 and that they would just up my dosage of ganal F from 150 which I started on to either 225-300. and scan me at an earlier time - just a day earlier. We also talked about DR as last time I DRegged for 27days before starting Stimms, he said they would bring me in a week earlier next time but that there was no data to say longer DRegging had any effect on Stimming (Doesn't make sense to me though)

Anyway seems like i'll be starting Dregging end of september, we also spoke about funding as like you we have a 6 month time span (end of oct) he said he will write to the PCT and explain and it shouldn't be too hard to extend that if necessary.

Me and DH were not brave enough to ask what happens if cancelled again however, so for now I gues jjust hoping for the best.

Good Luck with your AF, I think mine came earlier due to taking the trigger, but it hasn't been much worse than usual, except for lots of ovary twinges!

Take care sweetie

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Els - So sorry hon - but dont give up until you are ready - there is lots they can try xxxx

Purple - You aint going to cancel this time love - no way!!!! 

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - routine - this is amazing - you are doing really really well!! x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally, thanks hun, always best to stay positive and everyone here really helps with that, but just so you know your words mean alot  

Els, sorry to hear your news sweetie   and Nova, its hard to be cancelled, but believe me these ladies keep you sane in those tough times x

Laura, take it easy sweetie, aenemic too bless you! you are doing so well with your three little ones, and you know that they will take all your goodness and leave you short! lots of green veg and take with orange juice as it helps the body uptake iron - you probably know all that though! 

But remember you are doing really really well!   I have a friend with triplets, (natural first pregnancy) now 5years old, and they are lovely! born at 26 weeks, so first few months were a struggle, but they got through and now 2 boys and a girl who love life to the full! My DH is a neonatal charge nurse and its amazing what they can do now, although there are plenty of Trips that do not even need neonatal care! 

Hugs to all


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Still feeling positive despite the total absence of any symptoms. I sooooo wanted to wee in a pot this morning and test tonight, but Paul wouldn’t let me. I probs won’t sleep much tonight.

I have pleaded with the big guy upstairs and told him that I won’t ever ask for anything else again.

Mirra, Nicks, Beachy, Little Jen, Laura, Jo, Em and Steph – Thanks for all of your support and positivity  

ElsBelle   I am sorry that you’ve had rubbish news today. When will they call you back to let you know what’s happening??

Hello to the rest of Team PR. Sorry for lack of personals but I’m at work.

As the boys from New kids on the block would say…”whoo ooo oooo whoa hanging tough!!”

S xxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All,

I couldn't sleep last night, had the most painful backache, and af pains (although could be cyclogest), I really thought it was all over, woke up this morning and the pain has gone except a little backache. Driving me nuts so resting today at home! Would happen when DP away. The dog got the all clear on the lump on his tummy so happy for him. 

Laurab - Glad the scan was ok, good luck.

 to all those who are having tx problems, not easy time but try to stay positive. 

I'm finding it hard to concentrate, keeping up is so difficult, I can't seem to think of anything else except the test in 7 days! Sorry for not many personals.

H x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for your words of support and comfort. I'm sat here staring at the telephone like a rabbit at a snake.   Even did the 'oh I've got a missed call on my phone, was that you?' routine but the consultant hasn't looked at my notes yet, so no decision has been made. Meanwhile, I need to go shopping but don't want to go in case I get the phone call in the middle of ASDA. Can you imagine the headline: Shoppers drown in tear puddles - well, it might not come to that. 

Laters. xEls.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Elsbelle -   Sorry you are having a tough time! I hope you get some good news from the consultant, i'm sorry I didn't respond last message, I've just looked back and saw, wishing you all the luck.   for good news.  Don't give up.  You're on a good thread here. H x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beans - Oh I hear you chickadee, I had stomach cramps and backache on Wednesday and nearly went into meltdown. Stay strong hun, not long now. I am wishing today away with all my might, but unfortunately my day is dragging it's tail good style!!

Elsbelle - Ring bl**dy phone, ring!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Els - this is only your first IVF. I really hope they don't cancel but even if that happens please look at all the ladies here who haev been through cancelled cycles and then go on to have good ones and BFPs!!

Swinny - we are all   so hard for good news tomorrow.    

Beans - I know it will be really hard to concentrate on anything else at the moment.  Glad your doggy is ok.  Please know we are all thinking of you!     

Swinny & Beans - Kate had AF during her 2ww too.  She was so convinced AF had started that she asked to use the loo in the vet's when she took her dog in!!  I think Laura had the same.  It really isn't that uncommon!       

Purple -  sounds like they haev a plan for you; looks like you just need a little more of a boost with the stims, which can be for a variety of reasons - once they get it right you should hopefully be fine.   

Miranda - sorry about the 6am wake up call!!

NicksW - glad to hear about the rolling over - what a step!

Ally - hope you are havign a more positive day today!    

Lola - it sounds as though they are taking the right approach by trying the SP with a higher dose from the start .  Also, 5 eggs isn't bad at all so with a boost in protocol you should have a good chance.  DHEA is definitely worth a try too. 

Laura - glad the scan went ok; sorry you are anaemic; probably a good idea to get some rest away from work!  

JoM - hi there!


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I hear what you're all saying but the question is: will they let me do another cycle as it was hard enough to convince them to let me have it this time round? An other question is, how long am I prepared to wait for my family and shouldn't I get on with it while I still feel half way energetic enough to fee/change nappies through the night?

Phone still hans't rung. I keep checking reception  .

xEls.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh well, it's official now: tx cancelled as off today. My estrogen levels are only up to 222 when they should be in their 1000s, and they will talk about my case at the unit meeting on Monday, then call me in to see consultant who - no doubt - will advise to stop trying with my own eggs.

I'll have to let his sink in now, get royally pi**ed tonight (I'll have one on you Kiwi ) and pick myself up tomorrow and see what's what. And, of course, comfort dh - he's taking it badly, bless him.

Wil keep you posted. Thanks again for your support. Couldn't do all this without FF!

xEls.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Els - I am so so sorry - I really know how you feel - I was cancelled last month - I stimmed for 3 weeks only to ultimately fail!! I know I am younger than you but I have really really low amh and very high fsh and I am going to give it another shot, obviously you need to do what works for you in the end. I will be thinking of you this evening xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Elsbelle - So sorry honey. I know exactly how you're feeling as my first 2 tx's were cancelled due to poor response. Don't give up, I went on to have had 2 further tx's with my own eggs. Get yourself on the old DHEA. Have several glasses of red for me tonight xxx

Ally -


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Elsbelle - so sorry hun.   Get really p****d tonight (and over the weekend) and do everything you haven't let yourself do for a while because of tx, then sober up in time for monday's news. Try not to make any decisions yet if you can - just give the two of you time to get over this. You WILL feel better soon, just hang on in there. xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh Fanx Swinny   back at ya!! Good luck for tomorrow x I have everything crossed for you x 

Els - I am going to join you in the red wine - I had a glass last night and it tasted gooood!! I have a party tomorrow too and I am going to just have whatever I want - then as Jo Mac says sober up again............ I can report that you will definately feel better than you do today - i felt terrible and so did my DH - only prob was he went out with friends and I stayed home sobbing - be together and look after each other (whilst downing a couple of bottles of the amber nectar or womb juice as Mir calls it!!)

A x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Els - we are all with you my dear, it feels like hell, i was a blubbering mess for nearly a week, as the drugs get out of your system everything becomes clearer, you become stronger and this thread gives you the answers you need to pick yourself up and give it another shot. Hey we've only been there once and we didn't get to EC, lets knuckle down and do it again, with stronger drugs and better protocols   Sending you lots of PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA!

Get and book a holiday like we are planning on, once i know whether MIL is stumping up some spondulics!

Bron - the plan is another LP with higher dose of stimms, i was on 225 Gonal F, so hopefully a higher dose will make a difference, i did produce 1 average folly and then 6 minitures eventually after 11 days of stimms, so fingers crossed i can produce them at the same time next time! And of course that my lining will play ball!

Swinny - so excited for you hun, sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Purple - glad your appointment went well, i didn't end up having a follow-up consult as i insisted on continuing with the stimms for another fews days and when i went back in for another scan i managed to see the consultant (Jane?) then. That was when they cancelled and explained their concerns for next t/x and said no to SP. I will be planning on bringing this up again when i call to book t/x in again after next 2 AFs, and taking oestrogen like Miranda mentioned.

I find myself looking around for Danielle when i'm in there, hoping she's going to be our nurse for the day. I think it was Nikki i saw for both of my bad scans, she is pretty much efficient and matter of fact isn't she, think i could have down with a bit of compassion instead 

My AF is still on its way, but at least it's coming. My only concern is i'm going racing tomorrow and not looking forward to being Nurofen'd up  Great timing!

Laura - take it easy, don't burn yourself out already 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Els - I am really really sorry.  many many ladies here have been through cancelled cycles so they know just how you feel.  Enjoy yourself this weekend and get yourself some DHEA.  It's not time to give up - there may yet be more they can do with a change in drugs or something.      

Ally - glad to see you plan to have a nice time this weekend too.  I know you've done wonders in getting your AF back with healthy living but sometimes it's just as healthy to destress and relax! 

Fishface - your plan moving forward sounds great.  You weren't on a high dose before so I'm sure you'll do better once they get the dose right.  I always hold up Beans as an example here - she went through a cancelled cycle simply because they didn't give her the right dose - once that was corrected she responded very well indeed with a haul of great quality eggs and a selection of frosties!!  Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason for why different people need different doses of things, despite all the tests.  I can drink a quadruple expresso and fall asleep afterwards; give the same to DP and he's bouncing off the walls all night!  Some people are more sensitive to any kind of drug in their system.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LittleJenny - you can but try! and we're definitely a group of tryers on here


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Elsbelle - I'm so sorry to hear your news, do whatever you want over the next couple of weeks, it's impossible to spoil yourself after your news and just remember that it will get better.

Nova - hiya! Sorry again to hear your news but this is a great group and really helps me feel sooo much better every time I pop in

Swinny -     for tomorrow

beans - hang in there, it will be here before you know it!

Laura - take it easy hun, hopefully the iron will give you a boost

purple - I DRed for 28 days last time and was told that it doesn't make any difference but it seems counterintuitive to me too

Lola - welcome, 5 eggs isn't too bad, people have managed it with far fewer. Maybe you could ask them about things to improve quality as well as numbers to make the most of what you have.

Everyone who is off the bottom of the page:   

I'm off work today after a Thursday wedding yesterday, only one glass of womb juice for me but DH only just got out of bed! Had a really good time and didn't get maudlin - hurrah!

Does anyone know how long it take for your body to settle down from the drugs, since Wed I've been feeling nauseous in the afternoons and a toothachy feeling in my right ovary. Had AF last Thurs but it's an icky feeling. Fantasized yesterday the 3 tests were wrong - if only! In some ways it feels right that my body is still getting back to normal while I adjust emotionally though.

Heather x


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

lola c - welcome

laurab - sounds very stressful time for you, take it easy and look after yourself + 3.

Ellsebell - so sorry, fully understand your feelings of being angry with your body - it really sucks when it lets you down.  Get ****** cry as much as you want, swear alot - do what the hell you need to to help you cope, but don't give up we are all behind you.  (sorry for swearing everyone).

Hi to everyone else and thoughts with all those currently waiting or going through treatment.    

Have a good weekend all Bron


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girls...just popping on to say.....           ...come on swins..... ...Love ya..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love and luck to all...xxxxxxxxxxx...

P.s yes Im still here removals next week.... ...possibly flying early sep...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Swinny -   for a positive tomorrow.   Good luck. H x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Just a quickie as Tim just arrived with my ******.  

Els - Huge hug.. its the worst feeling cancelled cycle, but it was your first go, lots of us got our first go cancelled and have gone on to get preg.    If DE is something you may consider sure Odette and Steph wil be happy to chat with you about it.  

Back after my thai fish cakes!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I'm back...

Nicks - Oh how exciting little one making a start on her independence.. next she'll be walking, then school... then boyfriends!!  

Sarah - OMG you have nerves of steel not testing... no Af thats a good sign... I'll prob have a lay in in morning so text me please!!!!  

Mirra - Oh Gina Ford! Sure she'll pop round and get give you a hand.  

Right thats all I have energy for... didn't get home from work til 8.  off to bed to watch the orphange.. very excited its meant to be Very good!

XX


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Laura - Hope you're not too scared, it is a really good film but DH jumped so high in the cinema it terrified me )


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I've not been on - we found out yesterday that my lovely Dad (who is 72) has early stage bladder cancer, after he had a cystoscopy because he had been having pain in the groin/problems weeing (which he thought was due to his prostate problems).  He has to go for CT scan, then have an op to remove polyps from the bladder, then has to have one round of chemotherapy - they say they have caught it early and he should be OK but still a huge worry...  - am  that he will be OK, love him so much!

I had my depot jab this morning at my old IVF clinic - they were all lovely and wished us luck - cost us £170 though - for one jab, which my GP could have prescribed! 

Just wanted to send *Els* a  - so sorry your cycle was cancelled - I also know how it feels  and and I really hope you will have better luck next time   

*Laura* - glad all was well with the scan and that you will soon be off work and can rest up properly whenever you feel you need to 

and to send *Swinny* huge    for testing in the morning -  praying for a BFP for you!

Sorry for no more personals - am so shattered - I'll try to catch up over the weekend! 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, Steph, you poor, poor thing - you must be beside yourself. What a year you've had. I so want to give you a huge hug.  

Bloody grasping clinics! I had the same for my progesterone and it was so stressful when the GP could have just pxed it so easily.  

Laura - evening dear! Yes, Gina Ford - buy it now and make Tim read it! The stick the instructions up on the wall - it'll save you a butt-load of grief in the early days.

Gab me darling! Glad everything's on track - are you getting scared?

Heather - you have teeth in your ovaries? Ouch! Bitey!  

Els - are you too sloshed to post?

Hello everyone else!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Steph -   Sorry to hear about your Dad, but the Drs sound very positive which is good.  When will he start his treatment?  Sending lots of    to you and your Dad.  Can't believe the cost of your jab   but hey, another hurdle done...only 25 days until you go...eeek!!

LB - Glad your three are OK.  Rest up this weekend and take it easy - can't believe you finish work soon.

Mira - Is GF the way to go?  I have her book and have tried reading it but it just seems too regimented for me.  Am reading the Baby Whisperer at the mo, which seems a lot more up my street, i.e. routine but at your own pace.  

Nicks - Glad Ems is doing well - can we have an updated photo please  

Els - Sorry to hear about your canx cycle.  I hope you immersed yourself in alcohol last night.  Take care of yourself and DH    A lot of ladies have on here have had canx cycles only to go on and have successful cycles with different protocols  

Swinny - Sending you lots and lots of    for this morning - you so deserve a positive     

Gabs - OMG, I didn't realise you were moving so soon.  Have you sold your house yet?  God, it's all so final.  Do you and DH have jobs?

Hello to the rest of you  

Have taken more bump photos - will upload one later.  I am now huge - a lady asked me yesterday if I was due soon and seem shocked when I said I had 7 weeks to go!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I was up at 6 and did the test and its a  . I kind of already knew as I'd had no symptoms but I was wildly hoping that I would be wrong. I am feeling very, very   This was our best chance, perfect embryo's and a perfect uterus lining. I am gutted.

Steph - I am so sorry to hear your news about you dad. I am sending   get well vibes for him  

Going to have a pyjama day today as we are thoroughly miserable.

S xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, Sarah I'm so sorry. I can't say anything that will make it better - it's just awful.

These things really come up to bite you on the bum when things look so good.  

Emma - I wanted to be quite free and easy, but that plays havoc and doesn't benefit either of you in the end! Unless you're a complete natural.

I'm actually relieved to have a structure at last - one that tells me when to eat and rest and which guarantees he's eaten and slept enough.

xxxx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Swinny - real sorry about your BFN, hun. Take good care of yourself, join me in some womb juice and know that we're all here for you. What more can I say. 

Steph - what a shock that must have been! BUt it sounds like they caught it early, so there's a good chance your dad will be fine. 

Everybody else - HUGE THANKS for your kind words! Had a few glasses last night but didn't manage to get really drunk. As always, the more you try the less it works. Made me sleep through the night though. - I'm surprised to find that I'm not half as devastated as I thought I'd be. Maybe I never believed it would work in the first place? I really feel, we have given this our best shot: both on Chinese herbs, me on DHEA for 7 months, diet sorted - it just wasn't meant to be this time. I'll wait and see what the men in white have got to say about it before I think about it any further. Bridge and crossing and all that... 

Much love to you all.

xEls.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Swinny     I'm so sorry for the news.  Have a day cuddled up with the DH.  Watch loads of soaps and pig out on nice food (that your dh has to fetch for you).  Thinking of you today.   you find the strength to carry on as it will happen. H x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh Sarah,   I'm so sorry, I really thought it was all going so well and you were going to get the icing on the cake.  Not surprised you are miserable.  

Today will be a hard day, but in a few days you will be able to take comfort from your improved response - good number of eggs on last two cycles, then 100% fert! and frosties!- that shows you can get there if you hang in.  There are a lot of positives to take from the cycle, and it wasn't just a fluke, it's all a factor of the additional knowledge you now have and the stuff you've been doing.  You can do it again and go one better.  

pyjama day sounds sensible


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Swinny I am so sorry.  when everything else goes right I think it is just a roll of the dice whether you get a BFP.  I'm sure the dice will roll your way soon.  Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better, you've just got to indulge in your feelings for a couple of days then try and pick yourself up.

Steph, sorry to hear about your Dad.  It sounds like they have caught it early enough.  I know how I would be feeling - I am real Daddy's girl.

Elsbelle.  So sorry to hear about your cancelled tx.  I can't add anything that others haven't already said.  You sound very strong andwill be able to pick yourselves up again and decide whatever is best for you.

Mirr, Emma Choc, Nicky.  I swore by the baby whisperer.  Saying that Max didn't sleep through the night until he was nearly 3 (years not months)!!!  The babywhisperer has a fantastic website and forum.  I am the kind of person who just can't follow a strict routine, I felt baby had to fit in with me rather than me fit around baby.  I think the different methods suit different people. I would read lots of books and decide which is for you in advance, then stick to it.

Hi to everyone else and have a nice weekend.

Tracey


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Swinny -   god, life can be so harsh    Take time to grieve for this fresh cycle and then look forward to your FET.  I am proof that the embryologists don't always get it right about putting the best ones back on a fresh go.  May be ask about Assisted Hatching next time - as we get older the Zona (outer shell) of our eggs get tougher.  With AH it helps the embryo break out of its shell.  Some believe that after freezing the embryos have tougher Zonas too.  I had AH on both my HK cycles.  Sending you big hugs   

Tracey - thanks for the website tip, will have a look.


xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Swinny -   Crap. I really thought this was your go, completely agree with juicy... try to focus on your fab response and your frosties.. its been an amazing cycle. PJs sound good.  

Steph - hope your dad is ok, is this type of cancer very serious?  £170 for a jab!  

Emms - Looking forward to the bump pic!

Odette - Think its scan today? Good Luck!  I'm going for twins!

Mirra - My Bro and SIL have scared me off Gina Ford.  Lots of the girls from Tamba have suggested a book called Mothering Multiples.. gonna purchase it after 28 weeks! Think with triplets I'm going to have to be pretty structured and stick to routine... not my strong point!

XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swin - I'm so sorry hun.     Totally gutted to hear that, and you must be devastated too after such a good cycle. It really is so unfair. i know you will now face a horrible few weeks.  Please remember we all care about you and take care of you and DH. Big hugs  
NW


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph   I am so sorry to hear about your dad, this is never good news but as everyone says the dr's are positive which is great. I have quite an inspiring story, my FIL was diagnosed 2 years ago with advanced bowel cancer which had spread to liver, he had chemo and a series of ops but was given a very low chance of recovery - 2 years on he is fighting fit - he had the all clear 6 months ago!!!! If they can cure him they can cure anyone!! All I can say about that jab is i'm not suprise there all a load of theiving [email protected]!!! I think if you mention anything to do with fertility or weddings the price is tripled!!!

Swinny - so very sorry about your bfn - you just get yourself on that sofa - its not great outside anyhow  

Laura - I had peking duck last night OMG it was amazing!! Did you watch the orphanage?? I thought it was amazing (although v scary!!)

Els - sounds like you are doing brilliantly although it is so typical that when you are having an emotional time the wine just doesnt seem to touch the sides!!

Liljen - Yep - tonight - if I want to I am going to get drunk!! Was really looking forward to it (my BIL is emigrating to Aus with Aus girlfriend) but just found out my parents in law are coming   we are going to a basement bar in a rougher bit of notting hill - not the best environment for the more mature lady! 

Hey tracey - what are your plans for the weekend??

Emma - yes where is that new bump pic??

Hi Nicki, Mir, Juicy et al!

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I had heard the orphange was very scarey but I am so hard core I didn't flinch! Really did not think it was scary at all, beautiful, sad, wonderful but not scarey..... God i'm tough!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bloody hell Laura - you are seriously tough!! The whole cinema was flinching and jumping when I went!!! but yes seriously beautiful and sad - of course went to see it when I had just started on IF journey and so it was even more emotional. 

Did you not even jump when the old lady walks in front of the car

A x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Swinny - so sorry sweetheart .  You will need some time to yourself and hubby. It's so hard to be optimistic at these times but after some time you will be able to have another go with your frosties.  My thoughts are you you and your hubby at this sad time. 

Steph - thoughts are with you too.  but like you said they have caught it early.
I'm not sure if I know what you are planning to do next regarding cycle.  Are you definatly going with DE.

Ally1973 - I've yet to go and see The Orphange.  It is on my to do list.

Els -  Hope you are ok?  I have just done a DE cycle, so you can ask me any quesions you might have or pm me. 

Laura - glad scan went well, remember keeep putting your feet up. 

lollipop - nice to hear frorm you 

I have some good news today to ease my mind.  Went for scan and saw sac with embie and heartbeat! at just under 6 weeks which I've heard is rare to see.  When the lady who scanned me said it was in the uterus I cried as I have had 2 ectopics.  I am just overwhelmed right now that I am half way through the 12 weeks and still pregnant.  I just need to relax a liitle now.  The lady said that the bleeding I experienced last week could have been the second embie but couldn't confirm.  However I didn't care because I had one snuggled up in  me.
My hubby when seeing the heartbeat said it was winking at us  bless him.

Love to all the rest of the gang.

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette  - Fantastic news.  So glad you  ahave perfect little beanie on board.. yes you can relax now!  Oh and put your feet up!! 

Ally - I bet it was much better in the cinema, we tried to see it in the cinema but none of the local cinema's had it on (I live in Essex, people don't do subtitles in essex!), yes that bit and when she grabbed the arm when she was laying on the floor.  Horror's are wlways better in the cinema when you have everyone else jumping too!  Have you seen his other films (I won't try to spell the directors name!) I think I've seen them all and all are just as beautiful.  I can imagine it would be ultra emotional when your feeling hormonal!  You must see his other films then we can compare notes! Pans Lab is the best one.  Oh I love a good film!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations Odette! Great news - wonderful after all the wory.

Tracey - I do like structure, though I like to be flexible within a structure, IYSWIM. First I have to be really rigid about a routine, then 'relax' into it! I do that with work and all. My sister is totally the opposite and says Ms Ford is having a giraffe with her regimes!  
It just goes to show we all do it differently.

It was a toss up betwen that and the baby whisperer, but I think I'm already using a lot of BW techniques already. It's like tx - we take a bit of what everyone tells us and if it works we carry on!

Laura - are you relaxing, birdie?

Sarah - are you still online? Hope you're ok.  

Els - you too.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

ERE! Where's my Charter stars? Has it run out? Do I not get a reminder if it runs out?

MODS?    

Sob.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Yes same happened to me last week, I only noticed as my inbox was all of a sudden full.. hope I don't lose all my credits ect?

You'd think they'd send you a reminder so you can subscribe.

No not relaxing... having a stressful day.. my laptop (bought in Feb) the lead stopped working so it therefore can't be used.. I took in back and they said they would send new lead within a week, fine.  5 weeks later I recieve this hidious monstrosety of an adapter (not a sony one, one of those universal with about 20 different switches and adapter bits on it), so we not happy and asked to take whole laptop back and they said no, they also said it was good of them to send us that we should have contacted SOny ourselves and be gratefult for the crap adapter they have sent!    Surely if something is 6 months old, and doesn't work you are entitled to have your money back, or a like for like replacemetn within a reasonable timescale. Feel extra anxious as it has loads of my work on it and I only have 2 weeks left at work!   Maybe I'll just open this cheap crap thing in the meantime while it gets sorted.  So angry!  This all better be sorted by the time i'm on bed rest.. can you imagine.. bed rest with no laptop!! 

Sorry that was a rant.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies ........ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153035.0

p.s Mirander, I've PM'd you x


----------

